# Howard's Log



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

This is my 4th week on this routine, what do you think of the routine, i've been told it teh best routine for a beginner trying to gain muscle mass!? would this be right.. Any advice very much apprecaited! 

Monday :

Cardio

Tuesday:

Deadlifts: 70kg

Barbell bent over rows: 50kg

Pull ups (3x12)

Standing barbell curls: 30kg

Stading Flys

Wednesday:

Flat barbell bench press: 40kg

Incline barbell bench press: 30kg

Dips (3x12)

Standing military press: 35kg

Firday:

Cardio

Saturday:

Squats: 40kg

standing barbell calf raises (3x12)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ah thats not bad.

Much better than I expeted to be honest.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm impressed. Add in something to work your hams on leg day and you are onto a winner. Box Squats/SLDL/Ham Curls etc

Shoulder Press is very impressive in relation to bench press.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

For rugby training you'll need to add in some explosive work at some point, but that will come in time


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> I'm impressed. Add in something to work your hams on leg day and you are onto a winner. Box Squats/SLDL/Ham Curls etc
> 
> Shoulder Press is very impressive in relation to bench press.


Okk cheers

I also play compeative tennis, so my shoulder were realitly strong to start with, you wouldn't think it just playing tennis but they were.. lol

Thanks for the support!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

On the bench press I can't seem to get past 40 kg , i can do 35kg for about 15 reps but 40 i can only do about 6... and i've been doing it for about 3 weeks.. i donno if there a reason?

It good to find a forum that people are supportive, not just can't be bothered to be posative because they can bench 100kg!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Okk, what would be a good hams exercise?
> 
> I also play compeative tennis, so my shoulder were realitly strong to start with, you wouldn't think it just playing tennis but they were.. lol
> 
> Thanks for the support!


*Box Squats/SLDL/Ham Curls etc*


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ha, sorry i didn't read that bit before then i did so i change my post so i didn't look stupid, but i was to slowbut ohwell! thanks for the advice mate!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> On the bench press I can't seem to get past 40 kg , i can do 35kg for about 15 reps but 40 i can only do about 6... and i've been doing it for about 3 weeks.. i donno if there a reason?
> 
> It good to find a forum that people are supportive, not just can't be bothered to be posative because they can bench 100kg!


Have you got a spotter...?

Try something like 5x5 on Bench


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

umm what a spotter?

should i drop the weight and build back up i dont' think i could do 5 sets of 5, i could only do about 3..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

A spotter is someone who will help you to keep on going when you struggle. They hold your arms to take some of the weight load.

Try 5x5 @ 35kg one week, 37.5kg the next and then 40kg the following week and see how you get on.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> A spotter is someone who will help you to keep on going when you struggle. They hold your arms to take some of the weight load.
> 
> Try 5x5 @ 35kg one week, 37.5kg the next and then 40kg the following week and see how you get on.


Ok no i odn't have a spotter.. no one i know take training sirously so they just anoy me in gyms..

I'll give this a go and let you know how i get on!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Heres a trick to improve your performace in rugby and in the gym with stuff like bench and legs..

Push cars - Im serious think about the postion your in....

do that once a week your soon see your bench and squat go up.

Its a combination of isometrics & weight training (when you start off its a imovable lump takes a bit of straining and pushing then it starts going and its a regular workout.)

If you cant do that then sled drags are another exelent training tool.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ok no i odn't have a spotter.. no one i know take training sirously so they just anoy me in gyms..
> 
> I'll give this a go and let you know how i get on!


A sneaky way to get around not having someone behind you for support(a spotter) is to do as much as you can on the bench then get down and do a total failure set of pushups on a pair of dumbbells.Till you're pushing for your life and theres just nothing left.This will anable you to max yourself out without dropping the weights on your face and requiring emergency dental reconstruction.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

space youre training days out-

for example mon wed fri.

also if your using stndard argos type weight plates you can buy 0.5kg plates easily and cheaply.its very difficult to add 2.5kgs at a time.go a kilo increase each week with your bench.do you 3x10 or whatever and stick to it(no adding reps on the starting easier weeks)then when you hit 0kg you should be in a very different position to previously and you should be able to hit 41kg.

for me-this principle has been crucial for success.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> space youre training days out-
> 
> for example mon wed fri.
> 
> ...


Good post.

Worst case you can buy 0.5kg wrist weights and put them on the bar


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Final point to add, as your doing sports training bodybuilding type rotines are not the best for you. You need isometrics/plyometrics in your program as well.

To see how diffrent a sports spesific routine looks to your regular bodybuilding routine take a look at this....

Now both methods are good, one makes you big the other makes you better for a sport. they all have there aplications but for rugby you need to go for more of a sports spesific program.

Its in french but dont hold that against it, its very easy to understand the cheese eaters in this one...

Video AthlÃ© entrainement Werner Gunthor partie 1 - athlÃ©, reportage, entrainement, werner, suisse - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Video AthlÃ© entrainement Werner Gunthor partie 2 - athlÃ©, reportage, entrainement, werner, suisse - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Video AthlÃ© entrainement Werner Gunthor partie 3 - athlÃ©, reportage, entrainement, werner, suisse - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Video AthlÃ© entrainement Werner Gunthor partie 4 - athlÃ©, reportage, entrainement, werner, suisse - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

wogihao said:


> Heres a trick to improve your performace in rugby and in the gym with stuff like bench and legs..
> 
> Push cars - Im serious think about the postion your in....
> 
> ...


When you say pushing cars? do you mean acutally pushing a car or is it a type of work out, and what are sled drags?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Howard said:


> When you say pushing cars? do you mean acutally pushing a car, and what are sled drags?


yes push a car, it will work your shoulders, back, legs, calves, and the small muscles in the foot - its sports spesific because its mirrors somewhat your postion in the scrum.

sled drags

YouTube - Brian's 185 pound Sled Drag

draging it behind you faceing the front (later when your a bigger lad you get a ironmind harness and use cars for this..)






this is another way to preform them. they work a diffrent set of muscles you should alternate between the two.

there is a thrid way you can do this, where you are stationary and you have a long length of rope with the sled or car ect on the end. you then arm over arm pull the object towards you however this is probably the least usefull to yourself - I would leave it out.

but heres a video anyway...


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok thanks, there a tractor that i could push, so i'll do that thanks for the tips!

And the videos, i deffently see what you mean, i think i might bulk up abit then sort out sports routine... sound a good idea?

Cheers mate


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ok thanks, there a tractor that i could push, so i'll do that thanks for the tips!
> 
> And the videos, i deffently see what you mean, i think i might bulk up abit then sort out sports routine... sound a good idea?
> 
> Cheers mate


Yes thats right, see what its saying in that video is based on a book written by a realy smart fella - a genius really Mel Siff, he wrote a fantastic book called supertraining (luckly its in english) that explains exactly how to structure a sports spesific program.

Anyway i digress...

In your ofseasion you do extensive training, this is general strenght/conditioning training to add overall strenght and size.

After this you do spesific trianing that increases your ability to perform tasks within your said sport - in the video he is a shot putter so your notice many of his gym exersises are mirroring the movements he makes in shot put (rember the work with the medicine balls in the gym hall). The idea is to train the muscles in the way that they would be used in the sport that the person does. This is because its way more efective to train spesificly for the movement than use a very general and somewhat unrelated exersise that does not train the most important factor the neural pathways that train the muscle how to perform in the optimal way.

Consider that when you learned to ride a bike your mother didnt have you do squats, jumping jacks, clean and jerks you rode the dam bike lol.

Think about how little the general training would have a cross over to your rideing the bike - sure it would help a bit give you some strenght and endurance but its not going to teach the muscles or your brain how to ride the bike.

So the theory is you perform movements that are as closely related to the sport as possible. it helps you imporve your technique and also your strenght and endurance in the sepecific movement this has a much much higher crossover to the sport that you do.

The last stage is explosive training this is things like plyometrics ect it help your exposive strenght in movement. its the most demanding (consider how he was performing his bench press by throwing it up and down)

Rember explosive strenght is crucual to your rugby training you need to dominate people and the you can easly overcome a bigger guy that just does a gym type workout because explosive strenght is hardly ever developed in a standard bodybuilding program.

Isometrics is another forgoten method, you can develop masive strenght in certain key postions that are important you do exersises that mirror your postion in key areas like scrum ect and you aply a heavy weight that you push against but cant move this develops limit strenght and increases your tendon strenght. This will make you very powerfull in that postion much more than a general program could give you.

Anyway hopefully your coach will have a good program lined up if hes any good but most just will give a cookie cutter program that is just gym spesific a bit of cardio and lots of skills training. this is what you should be doing in addition to the sports spesific exersises.

It will make a big diffrence with things like the selection process if you spent your time developing sports spesific strenght/endurance you will piss all over your collegues who just do your average strenght/bodybuilding & cardio practice.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok Thanks for your time mate! much appreciated!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Did what i normally do on a tuesday today as i didn't this tuesday so to make up did it today!

5 reps of 5 sets!

Tuesday:

Deadlifts: 80kg PB! (5 x 4)

Barbell bent over rows: 55kg

Pull ups (3x12)

Standing barbell curls: 30kg

Stading Flys 50kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today

Squats 50kg ( 8 x 4)

Calf Raises 20kg (3 x 12)

Hamstring extension machine 50 kg ( 8 x 4)

Not to keen on the SLDL - they seem to put a lot of pressure on the lower back?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep your knees slightly bent, and move your hips backwords.

Have a look at Matt (Nytol from UK-M) and James Llwellyn (sp?) doing them here:

Matt: YouTube - Romanian Deadlift

James:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok cheers! I take it as everyone does them they dont' course back problems if done propally?

I think i'll just start on low weight and get my form right first then!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Last week. I'll post this week up when finished it

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat bench press <4x10> 40kg

Chest press <5x5> 40kg

parallel bar dips <3x12>

close grip bench press <4x10> 30kg

*Back & Biceps*

Barbell deadlifts (reverse grip) <4x6> 85kg

Weighted overhand pull ups <3x12>

Barbell bent over rows <4x10> 55kg

Standing barbell curls <3x10, 1x failure> 37.5kg

*Shoulders & Traps*

Seated dumbell press (palms inwards) <4x10>15kg

Standing military press <4x10> 37.5kg

Barbell shrugs (reverse grip) <4x10> 50kg

Upright Rows <4x10> 32.5kg

*Legs* barbell squats <3x10> 52.5kg

Hamstring extension 50kg

standing barbell calf raises (toes inwards) <3x12> 10kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start off very light with stifflegs and go from just under knee height.

its really important to learn the movement cos altho they are a great exercise they can aggravate your lower back.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> start off very light with stifflegs and go from just under knee height.
> 
> its really important to learn the movement cos altho they are a great exercise they can aggravate your lower back.


Thanks for that advice mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol btw i thought nytols stiff leg form was awful.

using way too much weight imo


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

This weeks, i didnt' post last week, but defently making progress which is motavation! 

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat bench press <4x10> 47.5kg

Chest press <5x5> 50kg

parallel bar dips <3x12>

close grip bench press <4x10> 35kg

*Back & Biceps*

Barbell deadlifts (reverse grip) <4x6> 90kg

Weighted overhand pull ups <3x12>

Barbell bent over rows <4x10> 57.5kg

Standing barbell curls <3x10, 1x failure> 37.5kg

*Shoulders & Traps*

Seated dumbell press (palms inwards) <4x10>15kg

Standing military press <4x10> 40kg

Barbell shrugs (reverse grip) <4x10> 55kg

Upright Rows <4x10> 35kg

*Legs* barbell squats <3x10> 52.5kg

Hamstring extension 57.5kg

standing barbell calf raises (toes inwards) <3x12> 10kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*This week last week of this routine just till finish my exams, then straingt back on it! * 

*Chest and Tri's*

Flat Bench Press 42.5kg <5x5>

Chest Press 50kg <5x5>

Over head Extensions 100lbs <8x4>

Skulll Crushes -

*Back and Biceps*

Deadlifts 92.5kg <5x5>

Pull Ups <12 x 4>

Bent Over Rows 60kg <5x5>

EZ bar curls 20kg (excluding bar) <8x4>

*Shoulders*

Milatry Press 40kg <8x4>

Shurgs 120kg <8x4>

Dumbell Press -

*Legs*

Squats 80kg <8x4>

Calf Raises

Hamstring curls 55kg < 8x4>


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Howard said:


> *This week last week of this routine just till finish my exams, then straingt back on it! *
> 
> *Chest and Tri's*
> 
> ...


A very tidy routine! :clap2:But where's the db laterals for building big medials (your ramming weapons) and bridges for neck strength?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

On a bar, but on the smith machine, just so i didnt' have to pick it straight from the floor..

I'm glad my routine ok! deffenlty feeling and seeing improvements, and weight are going up!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Me personally thinks 120kg shrugs is tooooo much, dont get me wrong but i could do it, but i would rather drop the weights and then your would have proper form with a really good squeeze at the top..but its your choice . At the mo i'm using db"s at 30kg each


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Me personally thinks 120kg shrugs is tooooo much, dont get me wrong but i could do it, but i would rather drop the weights and then your would have proper form with a really good squeeze at the top..but its your choice . At the mo i'm using db"s at 30kg each


Okk, i might drop teh weight abit then, i do really need build my trapezius for rugby, i felt it was my limit but with a good squeeze.. i'll have a go at droping it and see if i can extend up more..

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

If ur happy with 120kg then dont stop mate.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> If ur happy with 120kg then dont stop mate.


Ok, still might just try lowering the weight for a couple and see if i can lift it higher, and if i can't then i'l carry on working up from 120kg.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

if u drop the weights u will defo lift much higher


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Think i'll drop down to 100kg then less you think i should drop more??


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

i still think its too heavy. i do 60 kg and im happy with that at the mo.i can still feel it working. are you training your rear delts


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Me personally thinks 120kg shrugs is tooooo much, dont get me wrong but i could do it, but i would rather drop the weights and then your would have proper form with a really good squeeze at the top..but its your choice . At the mo i'm using db"s at 30kg each


thats on e hell of a drop in weight tho, 120kg on a smith machine does not seem particulary heavy to me, i would say just drop the weight a bit so you can get sets of 12.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

i think 120kg is heavy for a 17 year old newbie


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

scottswald said:


> thats on e hell of a drop in weight tho, 120kg on a smith machine does not seem particulary heavy to me, i would say just drop the weight a bit so you can get sets of 12.


okk cheers, i'll drop the weight down abit then


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> i think 120kg is heavy for a 17 year old newbie


im only 18 i lift heavier, everyone is differant.

howard, just try differant things and see what is best for you.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I can shrug heavy if i wanted to, I'm just saying that people who shrug heavy will not get the proper form, i would rather get the form than struggle lifting heavy


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

scottswald said:


> im only 18 i lift heavier, everyone is differant.
> 
> howard, just try differant things and see what is best for you.


Okk cheers


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

This weeks desided to carry on with this workout

*Chest and Tri's*

Flat Bench Press 47.5kg <5x5>

Incline Bench Press 35kg<5x5>

Over head Extensions 110lbs <8x4>

Closegrip Bench 35kg <8x4

*Back and Biceps*

Deadlifts 92.5kg <5x5>

Pull Ups <12 x 4>

Bent Over Rows 60kg <5x5>

EZ bar curls 20kg (excluding bar) <8x4>

*Shoulders*

Miltary shoulder press 42.5kg

Shrugs 100kg 12x4

Dumbell Press 5x5 17.5kg


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

dont u train ur legs or abs howard


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

I do legs and abs but i do abs at home so don't write them donw on here. And didnt' get chance to go to gym staruday which was when i was playing on doing legs and it was closed sunday and today for some reason..


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

most gyms shut for bank holiday


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> most gyms shut for bank holiday


Yeah ture. sure it was open last bank holdiay but anyways


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Today: *pritty good day 

*Chest and Tri's*

Flat Bench Press 50kg <5x5>

Incline dumbell press 17.5kg (each dumbell) <5x5>

Over head Extensions 120lbs <8x4>

Closegrip Bench 37.5kg <3x5>

Skull Chrushs 15kg(excluding bar) <5x5>


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Deadlifts

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 70kg

[email protected] 95kg

Bent Over Rows

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 55kg

[email protected] 62.5kg

Ez bar curls

5x5 @20kg (excluding bar)

Pull ups

12x4


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thursday 28th May

*Shoulders *

Standing Millatry Press

[email protected] 30kg

1x8 @ 35kg

3x4 @ 45kg

Shrugs

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 80kg

[email protected] 100kg

Upright Row

[email protected] 30kg

[email protected] 35kg

Friday 29th May

*Legs*

Squats 80kg <8x4>

Calf Raises

Hamstring curls 60kg <8x4>


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 1 June

Chest warmed up on 20kg, then try to do a meduim set on 40kg and struggle.  don't no why. and i was aiming to do 50kg.. so just going to have to rebuild it up.

Tuesday 3rd June

Deadlifts

[email protected] 60kg Warmup

[email protected] 70kg

[email protected] 97.5kg

Bent Over Rows

[email protected] 40kg Warmup

[email protected] 55kg

[email protected] 65kg

Ez bar curls

5x5 @10kg (excluding bar)

Pull ups

12x4

*Triceps*

Skull crushs

[email protected] 17.5kg (excluding bar)

Layoverhead extension

[email protected] 17.5kg(excluding bar)


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Any tips on how i can improve my diet . Study level for alevels so i can eat much better now

Yesterday

*Breakfast:*

Oats, rasians, Nuts, and honey (homemade cearal)

* 11am*

6 x Bacon rations + letuce in 2 brown petta breads

2 Scoops of ON 100% Whey With 400ml Of Milk

*Lunch:*

Tuna sandwich in brown bread.

* 3 pm*

3xbanna's

1 scoop of ON 100% whey with water

*Dinner*

Fish and chips, not partically good!

2 slice of brown bread

*8pm*

Oats, rasians, Nuts, and honey (homemade cearal)


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

I cant see any meat, such as chicken,lamb,pork and beef. You want to start eating meat which are high in protein, try eating some peanuts to

I take it you dont like much fruit, veg and fish


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I cant see any meat, such as chicken,lamb,pork and beef. You want to start eating meat which are high in protein, try eating some peanuts to
> 
> I take it you dont like much fruit, veg and fish


I normally eat alot of veg and fruit, but we dind't have a good dinner that night so that why no veg there, and dono why didn't have much fruit that day!.. okk i'llt ry to eat more chicken and pork!

Thanks for advice mate!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Chest & Triceps

Flat bench press - drop it back down and rebuilding it up as i was struggling to get past 50kg.

10x1 @ bar

[email protected] 10kg

8x3 @40kg

Incline bench

[email protected] 10kg

8x2 @ 32.5kg

2x5 @ 40kg

Skull crushes( using EZ bar excluding bar weight)

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 17.5kg

Triceps pull downs - Rope

[email protected] 100lbs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

06/06/08

Squats

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 55kg

[email protected] 80kg

Hamstring Curl Machine

[email protected] 45kg

[email protected]

Calf Raises

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 30kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

09/06/08

Bench Press

[email protected] 20kg

[email protected] 42.5kg

[email protected] 45kg

Incline dumbell press

[email protected] 17.5kg each dumbell

Skull Crushs

[email protected] 17.5KG (excluding bar)

Push Down

[email protected] 130lbs

[email protected] 140lbs

[email protected] 150lbs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

10/06/2008

Deadlifts

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 100kg

[email protected] 110kg

Bent over rows

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 65kg

Pull ups

2x12

1 x 8

Bicep curls

[email protected] 2x10kg plates

Deadlifts were good today! struggle with the rest though afterwards!

Is there anything else i should do on back and bicep days or is this plenty?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Impressive dead's Howard.That's a satisfying looking back 'n' bi sesh too mate but if you're getting the feeling of not being able to nail the other exercises as much as you'd like after dead's rotate things around.The body will fall into a comfort zone after a while so shock it into action by hitting something else first like chin's,row's or even bicep's.Give the other muscle's the benefit of getting hammered first for a while then rotate back to the original routine.This is something that requires you to be a little more meticulous with your routine organisation but i beleive you will benefit and it keep's thing's interesting.Get yourself a little notepad and pen to keep track.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Gazz said:


> Impressive dead's Howard.That's a satisfying looking back 'n' bi sesh too mate but if you're getting the feeling of not being able to nail the other exercises as much as you'd like after dead's rotate things around.The body will fall into a comfort zone after a while so shock it into action by hitting something else first like chin's,row's or even bicep's.Give the other muscle's the benefit of getting hammered first for a while then rotate back to the original routine.This is something that requires you to be a little more meticulous with your routine organisation but i beleive you will benefit and it keep's thing's interesting.Get yourself a little notepad and pen to keep track.


Cheers Gazz! I'll try rotation it round like you say and hit the biceps hard first! I'll always keep notepad so i keep track of what i'm doing!

Cheers for the advice mate


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Got my Extreme Build and Recover today, taste amazing, first sup i tried that i actually wanted to keep drinking! Cheers extreme, defently be gettting it again!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today was pritty good day, although i training in the morning so bit lack of energy, but still pleased with what i did training comming along really well!

Standing Millatry Press

1x10 @ bar

[email protected] 45kg

Shrugs - with bar

1x8 @ 80kg

4x8 @ 100kg

Upright Row

[email protected] 10kg

5x5 @30kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Sups that currently taking:*

2 Scoops of ON 100% Whey In Morning

2 Scoops Of Extreme build and recover post workout.

And a multiviti

back in gym monday!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 16/06/08

Trained early this morning, don't normally .

Bench Press:

[email protected] 42.5kg

[email protected] 47.5kg

[email protected] 50kg

[email protected] 50kg

[email protected] 40kg

Incline Dumbell Press

[email protected] 17.5kg each dumbell

Skull Crushs ( weight excluding EZ Bar as i not sure how much it weighs)

6x1 @ 7.5kg

6x1 @ 12.5kg

5x1 @ 17.5kg

5x3 @ 20kg

Push Downs

8x4 @ 150lbs

Decline Sits Ups

20x3 with 5kg plate

Leg raises

15x2


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tuesday 17th

Back and bi day today was good workout carried on with deadlifts first this week, but doing biceps first next week!

Deadlifts:

1x10 @ Bar

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 100kg

[email protected] 105kg

[email protected] 115kg

Bent Over Rows

[email protected] Bar

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 62.5KG

[email protected] 67.5KG

EZ curls

[email protected] 2x10kg plates


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

21/06/2008

Had build and recover before training today, gave me loads of energy in gym which was good!

waht i did today

Standing Millatry Press

1x10 @ bar

1x 7 @ 40kg

1x5 @ 45kg

2x4 @ 47.5kg

[email protected] 50kg

Upright Rows

4x8 @ 32.5kg

Shrugs

[email protected] 90kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice Mili Pressing dude.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Nice Mili Pressing dude.


Cheers I'm feeling it now though!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

How the best way to train to failure? Would it be best to do just 1 set and do it to failure or do a couple and make the last to failure?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

24 / 06/ 08

Deadlifts

1x10 at bar

[email protected] 80kg

[email protected]

[email protected] 117.5kg

Bent OVer Rows

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 65kg

[email protected] 67.5kg

[email protected] 70kg form went abit out though

Bicep Curls

5x5 @ 10 and 1.25 plates plus ez bar


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you can train to failure in one set but its better to build up to it.

i usually train all sets the same weight so the first 2 progressively hard and third set is a struggle to get the final rep,but you do...

of course true failure would involve trying to get a fraction of a rep after that,but personally i wouldnt bother yet.

just keep adding weight


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> you can train to failure in one set but its better to build up to it.
> 
> i usually train all sets the same weight so the first 2 progressively hard and third set is a struggle to get the final rep,but you do...
> 
> ...


OK thansk mate, i'll just keep doing what i'm doing now as it working!

Cheers


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

26/06/2008

Standing Millatry Press

1x5 @ 45kg

2x5 @ 47.5kg

1x5 @ 50kg

1x8 @ 50kg (Failure)

Shurgs

1x8 @ 60kg

2x8 @ 90kg

Up Right Rows

1x5 @ 37.5kg

Good Day today, although last set of mili press i started using my legs to get it up so bit cheating but it was to squeeze last few reps.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Legs today:

Squats

[email protected] 40kg

4x6 @ 80kg

Straight Back/legs deadlifts

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 50kg - low weight first time i've done them

Calf raises

[email protected] 20kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

On tuesday when i did EZ bicep curls i lent agianst a sort post, so my body could move, does this isolate teh biceps more or is it just cheating?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think it should help you keep form


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

A good tip a friend told me is to roll your shoulders back and lock them in position therefore isolating the bicep. or you could get a bicep isolator bar. Gold's make them.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

03/08/2008 Shoulder day today good workout

Military Press

[email protected] 45kg

[email protected] 47.5kg

[email protected] 50kg ( last set started using my legs bit more)

Shrugs

[email protected] 80kg

[email protected] 110kg

UPrihgt Row

[email protected] 35kg


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Howard said:


> Shrugs
> 
> [email protected] 80kg
> 
> [email protected] 110kg


was this with a bar or dumbells?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

i still think 110kg is too much to shrug with proper good form???


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

With Bar I still kept good form i felt.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Yesterday

Chest

Bench Press

4x5 @ 50kg

1x3 @ 50kg Failure

Incline Dumbell Press

5x5 @ 22.5kg Dumbells

Today - Goodday, Iddn't do bent over rows, because i forgot some how ;s! oh well have to make sure i do tehm next week.

Deadlifts

1x10 @ 80kg Warm Up

4x6 @ 110kg

1x5 @ 120kg

Biceps

1x10 @ 2x5kg Plates

4x5 @ 2x10kg + 2x2.5kg Plates - EZ Bar

Bicep Curs - 17.5kg Dumbells


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

keep up good work mate


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hammers said:


> keep up good work mate


 What is meant by

1X1

5X5

3X5

or even

1x3


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

3 x 8 = sets x reps.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Lbertov05 said:


> What is meant by
> 
> 1X1
> 
> ...


Sets x Reps

So 5 Sets of 5 Reps for example


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Hammers said:


> keep up good work mate


Cheers mate i sure will


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> With Bar I still kept good form i felt.


Shoulders touching your ears and able to stop half way up/at the top/half way down...?

Bearing in mind that you're not deadlifting 2x12 @ 120kg I would guess you weren't doing full reps dude.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Yeahh I gues not as good form as i thought! lower the weight and try to reach ears as you said tall, but it easier to hold the weight up once it up in shrugs where dead you having to pick up from floor i guess.. cheers for advice mate

*Today *

Chest still really struggling, by far weakest part, just can't seem to move up weights qucily i'm thinkin of dropping down weight and do high reps like 10 x 3. and building up? Think this good ideas guys

Bench

5x5 @ 50kg

Inclinde Dumbell Press

[email protected] 20kg dumbells

Tricep Push Downs

5x5 @ 160lbs


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Howard, try and stick to what you can lift for something like 3 sets of 8. making your last rep hard to get out. maybe get a spotter to help you.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought a rep range of 8-12 reps was best for strength/mass, 4-6 for mass gain, and 12+ for toning/endurance. might be better to do 3 or 4 set of 8-12 increasing the weight so on the first set you can just do 12, and on the last set only just get out 8.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok thanks for advice, every thing else my weight are going up each week, part from chest! which is anoying but i guess just got to battle through i'm gunna try 3sets of 8-12 reps next week on 40kg. and build up from there!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Yeahh I gues not as good form as i thought! lower the weight and try to reach ears as you said tall, but it easier to hold the weight up once it up in shrugs where dead you having to pick up from floor i guess.. cheers for advice mate
> 
> *Today *
> 
> ...


If 5x5 is working then stick to it.

You can buy 1kg wrist weights which you can attach to the bar if you want to increase in small intervals each week.

5x5 is a strength / size hybrid.

Low reps are for strength, 8-12 is a classic hypertrophy routine.

So it depends on what your goals are dude.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ok thanks for advice, every thing else my weight are going up each week, part from chest! which is anoying but i guess just got to battle through i'm gunna try 3sets of 8-12 reps next week on 40kg. and build up from there!!


Don't souly rely on chest presse's for peck development big H.Fly's and overhead's of all varietie's add extra dimention's to their shape and growth.And also take your tricep's out of the equation which give's other muscle's like your bicep's,anterior deltoid's and upper lat's an opportunity to join the fight.Which your tri's will appreciate if you're struggling to push out more then usual.Motivate to rotate.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Gazz said:


> Don't souly rely on chest presse's for peck development big H.Fly's and overhead's of all varietie's add extra dimention's to their shape and growth.And also take your tricep's out of the equation which give's other muscle's like your bicep's,anterior deltoid's and upper lat's an opportunity to join the fight.Which your tri's will appreciate if you're struggling to push out more then usual.Motivate to rotate.


Cheers for advice Gazz, you always explain fully, but not quite sure what you mean by take tricpes out of the equation, do you mean stop doing them on chest day or, or do you mean stop all together?

Tall My Goals are to mass on, but strenght at the same time.

Today - Back good day today. backs aching afterwards..

Cable Supine Curl :

1x10 @ 48kg

1x10 @ 52kg

1x5 @ 58kg

Deadlifts

1x10 @ 80kg

2x5 @ 120kg

2x7 @ 110kg

Bent Over Rows

1x10 @ 50kg

4x5 @ 70kg - form went abit on last 2 sets though.

EZ Curls

5x5 @ 10kg + 2.5kg Plates each side.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ArmWt.html#anchor1910082


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Would This Be Better on Chest day, and not work triceps that day do them on shoulder day?

5x5 Bench

3x8 Incline Dumbbell Press

5x5 Dumbbell Flys


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

No you ding bat,i was refering to tri's becoming worn out and your pecs not getting a full workout,so adding,or even switching completey to flys and overheads during those times.Continue to train chest and tri's as normal just don't get stuck in a rut with just one exersise for chest i.e. presses of all types!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Gazz said:


> No you ding bat,i was refering to tri's becoming worn out and your pecs not getting a full workout,so adding,or even switching completey to flys and overheads during those times.Continue to train chest and tri's as normal just don't get stuck in a rut with just one exersise for chest i.e. presses of all types!


Ok i get you now! lol i'll try mixing it up from now on, Cheers mate !


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

long as youre progressing mate i wouldnt get too hung up on a perfect set and rep format.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> long as youre progressing mate i wouldnt get too hung up on a perfect set and rep format.


Yeah, i'm progresing well on everything part from chest exercises, that why i asked if should be doing differnet amount of reps.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drop back with the weight and cycle the poundage back up.

small weights like tall suggests are a really good idea.

wouldnt worry too much as youre not really built for bench.(typically good benchers tend to be quite squat and thickset)


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> drop back with the weight and cycle the poundage back up.
> 
> small weights like tall suggests are a really good idea.
> 
> wouldnt worry too much as youre not really built for bench.(typically good benchers tend to be quite squat and thickset)


Ok thanks mate, that what i was thinking of doing, but keep with the 5x5?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah sure.

youre much less likely to fail by using small weights remember cos youre body will adapt to the smaller increase for far longer


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok, Cheers Mate


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*17/07/2008 *

Shoulders, need to find something else to add to shoulder days.. What would be a good thing?

Standing Military Press

1x8 @ 20kg

1x5 @ 45kg

2x5 @ 47.5kg

1x7 @ 50kg

Shrugs

1x8 @ 40kg

3x8 @ 80kg

Lat Pull Downs

5x5 @ 65kg/lbs??

*Today 18/7/2008*

Today was a good day! Last to sets of squats killed me abit though!

Squats

1x10 @ 40kg

3x5 @ 80kg

2x5 @ 90kg

Leg Press Machine

2x5 @ 110kg/lbs not sure what the machine are in..

Hamstring Curls Machine

5x5 @ 60


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Drop in bent over rear delt raise 3 x8-12 (delts are a weakpoint on a lot of people). What about doing Side raises as well with dumbells? Also lat pulldowns are more of a back day if i am correct.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

swrutt said:


> Drop in bent over rear delt raise 3 x8-12 (delts are a weakpoint on a lot of people). What about doing Side raises as well with dumbells? Also lat pulldowns are more of a back day if i am correct.


Ok mate i'll try Bent over rear delt raises. and side raises.

Yeah i wasn't sure if lat pull down where back day or not so been doing on shoulder days i'll put them with back day!

Cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Howard this is what i do for my shoulders

shoulder press or mili press

side raises

front raises

rear delts

I would put your shrugs in with your back. I was doing it with shoulders but since i have put it in with back i see a big improvement..lats go with your back ok....:high5::high5:


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Just make sure you change up your exercises every 6-8 weeks so you work the muscles from different angles.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Hammers said:


> Howard this is what i do for my shoulders
> 
> shoulder press or mili press
> 
> ...


Ok thanks mate i'll try doing all them, see how it goes, and i'll put shrugs with back days , cheers for advice


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Just a question:

What differnce is there between using a EZ bar and Straight bar for bicep curls? is one or the other more effective?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> Just a question:
> 
> What differnce is there between using a EZ bar and Straight bar for bicep curls? is one or the other more effective?


Using a EZ bar just helps you hit the bicep on an different angle( ie, outer and inner)


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok thanks mate so i'll use a straight bar one week then the next use a EZ bar to hit all the bicep.?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

if my gym had a ez bar i would use it all the time followed by dumbell curls


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

OK i think i'm going to try both for while and see which works best for me. cheers for advice!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a straight bar makes the exercise a mass builder and an ez bar makes it a building and shaping exercise.

ive done nothing but 3 sets of military press for shoulders.

job done.(sometimes with a backdown set but dont worry bout them for now)

dont worry about missing out tiny bits of your body.just do the basic exercises that cover the whole lot-add some poundage and when you have some size worry about the detail.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> a straight bar makes the exercise a mass builder and an ez bar makes it a building and shaping exercise.
> 
> ive done nothing but 3 sets of military press for shoulders.
> 
> ...


ok mate, so for me using straight bar would ad size, then later on would be better to start using ez to shape it more?

and i'll keep to basic build up the size and then like you say worry about the other stuff

thanks crazycal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol everyones advice is different...


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> lol everyones advice is different...


Yeah very true.. i read mike mentzer book high intensity training a while back and was thinking of giving his 1 set to failure training ago for a while to see how it compare to what i'm doing now. Not sure thouhg might just stick to whats working at the moment.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Do some pyramids sets - then you will know the true meaning of pain


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

yeah i do sometimes do them on biceps and triceps..

*Today*

Chest Triceps

Flat bench 5x5 @ 47.5KG

Dumbell Flys 2x Failure @ 12.5kg

Inclinde Dumbell Press 5x5 @ 20kg

Over Head EZ Bar 5x5 @ 10kg

Push downs 2xfailure @ 140lbs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh i think you have to learn how to do 1 set to failure.

if you keep adding weight and dropping sets over a long period you`ll end up with one set and thats a better way than simply swapping to that style of training.

personally i find altho how i train is pretty brutal on the body(its sorta similar to mentzer style)if you rest enuff it works.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

ok, i'll just keep to the 5 x5 style, last set i often do to failure or the 5 rep is failure.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

22/07/2008

Back and bicep day , was good day but struggle after deadlifts.

Deadlifts

1x10 @ 100kg

4x5 @ 117.5kg

1x8 @ 120kg.

Lat Pull Down

5x5 @ 65lbs

Spine Curls On cable machine

5x5 @ 64kg

Concentration Curls

3x5 @ 15kg dumbell


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Shoulders today good day, tried out the dumbell bent over delt raises and side raies.

Military Press

1x10 bar warm up

5x5 @ 47.5kg

Bent Over Delt Raises

5x5 @ 5kg dumbells

Side Raises

[email protected] 7.5kg

My training going well but my diet slipping which i think letting me down, i think i'll post it up and get some advice to help me progress better.. Also got Extreme whey today- strawberry flavor taste great!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

This is the diet i've been trying to stick to, it slipping more and more though need to regain focus, as i my diet deffenlty letting my progress down i feel.. Any changes would be much appreciated , and if coplely crap then say please.

* 6.30am* 100g Oals + Seeds and Dried Friuts + Simmi Skimmed Milk/ or sometimes a bowl of cornflakes, Cup of Tea, 1 xbanana

* 8:00* 1 x scoop of Extreme Performace Whey + 150ml Water

* 9.30* Gym

* 10.45* Extremem Build And Recover

* 1.30* 75g Brown Rice, Chicken Pieces, Sometimes Tuna Sandwich or Anynohter meat + Apple + Pint Of Water

* 3.30* Tuna/Chicken/Ham/Egg/Turkey Sandwich with salad in brown bread + Pint Of Water

* 7.00 *Cooked meal varies, as i live at home, alwasy veg, and normally meat or fish.

* 9.00* 1x Scoop of Extreme Performace Whey

also thinking of getting some K-Evoltion Creatine instead of getting Build and Recover, or should i get the Whey, K-Evoltion and build and Recover with my Extreme Protien? Just i no Build and recover got creatine in so would the extra creatine be benefial.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

H.

More real food. More 'energy' - heavy carbs or fats. Protein with your breakfast.

Your young and have a fast metabolism. So eat.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> H.
> 
> More real food. More 'energy' - heavy carbs or fats. Protein with your breakfast.
> 
> Your young and have a fast metabolism. So eat.


Ok thanks mate, what would be best things to eat for carbs that are easy to prepare, or cheap, as my cooking skill are not great! 

Do you think getting Creatine would be usefull as well as Extreme build and recover+ Extreme Whey or do you think that thas to much mate? Also trying not to spend more than i need to!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ok thanks mate, what would be best things to eat for carbs that are easy to prepare, or cheap, as my cooking skill are not great!
> 
> Do you think getting Creatine would be usefull as well as Extreme build and recover or do you think should drop them?


Creatine is good. But you can get it free in the form of beef.

How much rice can you stomach? Rice+Mince Beef or Chicken+Green Veg is where I'd be putting my money. Simple and cheap and tasty too :becky:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Creatine is good. But you can get it free in the form of beef.
> 
> How much rice can you stomach? Rice+Mince Beef or Chicken+Green Veg is where I'd be putting my money. Simple and cheap and tasty too :becky:


Ok thanks, i like rice but i can't eat loads of the stuff, i'm not a great eater as it is, have to really force food down. thanks for the advice mate i'll defenlty include more of that in my diet!

You said to add more protien at breakfast, what breakfast type things would have more protien in them?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Latest back pic, i'll post up some front and leg pics soon!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

get some eggs down you for breakfast with your cereal


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Eggs eggs eggs...... if you cant stand them (like me) mix a small amount of ketchup with tabasco and they taste awesome.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Okk cheers guys i'll defently do that!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today Chest, and Tri

Push Downs

1x10 @ 42kg

[email protected] 72kg

Bench Press

[email protected] 50kg

Incline Dumbell Press

4x5 @ 20kg

1x5 @ 22.5kg Failure

Skul Crush's

5x5 @ 10kg plates


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Back Bicep day, tryed working my bicep first so they weren't dead after deadlifts.

Bicep EZ Curl

5x5 @ 30kg Excluding Bar

Spine Curls

5x5 @ 72kg

Deadlifts

1x10 @ 60kg

4x5 @ 120kg

1x3 @ 120kg

Lat Pull Downs

5x5 @ 65kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What are Spine curls?

And back before biceps Mr H.... Big Muscle -> Little Muscle


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> What are Spine curls?
> 
> And back before biceps Mr H.... Big Muscle -> Little Muscle


Cable Supine Curl them mate (hope's the link works!)

I only swapped it around because i remember someone saying to rotate things around if after deadlifts you struggle with the rest your routine..


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

hi, sorry new to this but i think he means some body watching your bar for you so you can put the weight on with out worrying about smashing your skull in

regards lee


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

leev said:


> hi, sorry new to this but i think he means some body watching your bar for you so you can put the weight on with out worrying about smashing your skull in
> 
> regards lee


Hi mate, not quite sure which bit you referring to here ?



> And back before biceps Mr H.... Big Muscle -> Little Muscle


 if you mean this, i'm think he means work the back muscle (large muscles) before working the smaller muscle group i.e Bicpes


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Cable Supine Curl them mate (hope's the link works!)
> 
> I only swapped it around because i remember someone saying to rotate things around if after deadlifts you struggle with the rest your routine..


If you want to get better at deadlifts, and get bigger and stronger than do deadlifts first.

If your Bi's are lagging so much, and your back is so far advanced, that you need to swap the order around then thats fine. But I don't think you are in that position :becky:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> If you want to get better at deadlifts, and get bigger and stronger than do deadlifts first.
> 
> If your Bi's are lagging so much, and your back is so far advanced, that you need to swap the order around then thats fine. But I don't think you are in that position :becky:


No i'm not in that postion mate, i'll stick to what i was doing before then..

Can one bicep be smaller in size but be equal in strenght>

just my left bicep is smaller but i can lift same as my right with dumbell, so wil it always stay smaller?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> No i'm not in that postion mate, i'll stick to what i was doing before then..
> 
> Can one bicep be smaller in size but be equal in strenght>
> 
> just my left bicep is smaller but i can lift same as my right with dumbell, so wil it always stay smaller?


Yup. Quite common.

Train your weaker/smaller bicep first, and then match the reps with your bigger/stronger bicep to try and train them as equally as possible.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Yup. Quite common.
> 
> Train your weaker/smaller bicep first, and then match the reps with your bigger/stronger bicep to try and train them as equally as possible.


Ok thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Howard said:


> Spine Curls


spine lol

think you mean supine curl...:tongue1::tongue1:

come on Mr H how can you put bi b4 back, its like putting tri's b4 chest..lol:axe:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Hammers said:


> spine lol
> 
> think you mean supine curl...:tongue1::tongue1:
> 
> come on Mr H how can you put bi b4 back, its like putting tri's b4 chest..lol:axe:


Yeahh thats what i mean.

I only did bicep first becasue, i think it was gazz said before that to mix it up if after deadlifts the rest of the routine you don't hit as hard so do row, or bicep first so you hit them hard, and then do back.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today Shoulders Day

Military Press

1x10 @ 30kg

5x5 @ 50kg

Bent Over Delt Raises

5x5 @ 7.5kg dumbells

Side Raises

[email protected] 7.5kg dumbells

Shurgs

3x12 @ 80kg (smith machine)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

have you tried doing shrugs with back. i think it works better


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Hammers said:


> have you tried doing shrugs with back. i think it works better


No i haven't tried it , i will next week see how it is.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

shrugs after back is wiked  i put rear delts with back too


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

i do rear delts with shoulders, does it matter fatboy ??


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

I do rear delts with shoulders aswell, but I do think it does engage some upper back in the movement. Oh well at least its getting trained.

BTW good job howard, I like the fact that you are very willing to change your lifts due to the advice. Most people I come into contact with are stubborn in their ways and dont take any advice. Well done.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

BigBoi said:


> I do rear delts with shoulders aswell, but I do think it does engage some upper back in the movement. Oh well at least its getting trained.
> 
> BTW good job howard, I like the fact that you are very willing to change your lifts due to the advice. Most people I come into contact with are stubborn in their ways and dont take any advice. Well done.


I'll defenlty put shrugs with back, and i'll try the rear delts raises with back to.

Thank, i always listen to the ones with way more experince than me as they know what there talking about and i've only been doing it a while, and at the end of the day no one know everything 

cheers guys


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today good day finaly got past the 50kg on bench that been struggling with so was pleased with that!

Bench Press

1x10 bar - warmup

5x5 @ 52.5kg

Dumbell Flys

5x5 @ 15kg dumbells

Icline Press

5x5 @ 20kg dumbells

Tricpe Push Down

5x5 @ 160lbs

+ static hold at the bottom.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats Howard on beating your pb. That always makes me feel real good and ready to try to break the new one. Keep it up!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Cheers Bigboi

Today, back and bicep ok day but didn't really hit that back that hard stayed at the same weight as last week.

Deadlifts

1x10 @ 40kg

5x5 @ 120kg

Bent Over Rows

5x5 @ 70kg

Bicep Curls

5x5 @ 37.5kg

Lat Pull down

5x5 @65kg

Dumbell curls

3x8 @ 15kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today went well and hit hard back in to training.

Chest and Triceps

Bench Press

1x10 @ 25kg - Warm Up

5x5 @ 52.5kg

Dumbell Flys

5x5 @ 15kg

Inclinde Dumbell Press

5x5 @ 20kg

Tricep Push Downs

5x5 @ 160lbs

For this week i'm sticking to the weight i did last week.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tuesday 19/8/08

Back and bicep day

Deadlifts

1x10 @ 60kg

5x5 @ 122.5kg

Bent over Rows

5x5 @ 70kg

EZ Curls

5x5 @ 37.5kg

Lat pull downs

65kg Wide grip.

Dumbell Curls

3x8 @ 15kg

Last Couple Of Weeks:

Slacked with training over the last couple off week, just becuase things have happened and haven't made it, rugby started again this thursday( so didn't training shoulder that day)

Rugby training really sparked my motivation back up to what it was at few weeks ago, saw great improvements in training and felt lot better for it, so back training from tuesday at full intesity and effort.. And keeping much better to my diet!

Don't know if most people have them couple of weeks where they don't seem to have much motivation? But at least now i'm fire back up for it.

Also thinking of changing the day i train legs to thursday, find that the squats really hit my legs and i struggle for next couple of days to walk proply, let a lown run, and with rugby matches coming up on saturday training them on friday wont be good for the match!.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tuesday 26th

Really up for gym today, and it went well..

Flat Bench Press

1x10 @ 20kg Warmup

5x5 @ 55kg

Inclinde Dumbell Press

3x8 @ 20kg

Dumbell Flys

3x8 @ 12.5kg

Tricep Push Downs

5x5 @ 150lbs.

Decline Sit Ups

12x3 with 15kg plate on chest


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Back and bicep day today.

Dead Lifts

1x10 @ 60kg

5x5 @ 125kg

Bent Over Rows

1x8 @ Bar

5x5 @ 60kg (concentrating on form as it been slipping)

EZ Curls

3x8 @ 32.5kg

Wide grip lat pull downs

5x5 @ 65kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today was good, really up for the gym and good workout

Standing Millitary Press

1x10 @ 20kg - Warmup

5x5 @ 50kg

Side Raises

5x5 @ 7.5kg - With hold 4 sec hold at top

Rear Delt Raises

5x5 @ 5kg

Dumbell Shoulder Press - just to finish the shoulders off.-

5x5 @ 20kg

Shurgs- forgot to put them on back day again!

3x8 @ 80kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard I can't get over how close your Mili Press is to your Flat Bench.

Are you doing a Strict Barbell Mili Press? Or a Push Press?

If you are doing a Strict Barbell Mili Press, then I would suggest your Flat Bench form might need checking out.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Howard I can't get over how close your Mili Press is to your Flat Bench.
> 
> Are you doing a Strict Barbell Mili Press? Or a Push Press?
> 
> ...


Tall, as fair as i'm aware i'm doing strict barbell mili press, what the differnece between that and push press?

My chest has always been weekest part, aspecailly benching. that the one area i raelly seem to struggle with.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Tall, as fair as i'm aware i'm doing strict barbell mili press, what the differnece between that and push press?
> 
> My chest has always been weekest part, aspecailly benching. that the one area i raelly seem to struggle with.


Mili Press:

YouTube - Military Press - StudioMiletto.com

Push Press:

YouTube - Nov 14 Push Press


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Yeah i am doing it military press, like the first video part from last few reps on the last set i sometimes use my legs slightly...

So i guess i need to get my bench sorted out, i know it my chest has always been weak i guess my height doesn't help either with benching.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

What a good shoulder workout to add width and size to the shoulders?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Chest and Biceps

Flat Bench Press

1x10 @ 20kg

5x5 @ 57.5kg

Inclinde Dumbell Pres

5x5 @ 20kg

Cable Cross Overs

8x3 @ 60lbs each side

EZ Bar Curls

8x3 @ 10kg plates.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

i forogot to post up what i did last week. :axe:

So today, chest and triceps, still struggle with the bench, think it always going to be my biggest weakness.

Flat Bench Press

1x5 @ 55kg

2x5 @ 57.5kg

2x5 @ 60kg

Incline Bench Press

1x5 @ 40kg

[email protected] 42.5kg

3x5 @ 45kg

Dumbell Flys

[email protected] 15kg

Triceps Push Downs

5x5 @ 150lbs

Dumbbell Triceps Extension

5x5 @ 15kg, first time done them, could have done heavier weight.

good day, chest acking now, which is good sign, just have to keep battling on with the bench.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Howard said:


> So today, chest and triceps, still struggle with the bench, think it always going to be my biggest weakness.


Whats your weak point on the bench? i.e. where in the lift do you fail?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

uk-m big said:


> Whats your weak point on the bench? i.e. where in the lift do you fail?


Biggest weakness, is the bottom part raising it from the chest back up it same with both flat and incline once it about 8 inches away from the chest, it becomes easier


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Biggest weakness, is the bottom part raising it from the chest back up it same with both flat and incline once it about 8 inches away from the chest, it becomes easier


Weak pecs I expect Mr H. Same as me.

Switch from Barbell to DB bench and see how you get on as a starting point.

Form is the key on this one - you really need to get your pecs working.

I'm working on the same issue - so keep an eye on my log for Paused Bench/DB Bench/Incline DB Bench etc


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Weak pecs I expect Mr H. Same as me.
> 
> Switch from Barbell to DB bench and see how you get on as a starting point.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice tall, i'll try the DB bench and see how it goes, glad it not just me struggling in this area, is it anything to do with height as I'm 6.2 and seem to remember you saying you tall and your name.( sorry if i'm wrong).

and i'll have a look at you log

Cheers tall!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

food log for today: diet really needs to improve so i've started writing down what i eat and the times in dairy, live at home so always have evening meal with family. Today went like this:

7.00 Am

Extreme Performance whey shake + 250ml Water.

7.30Am

100g Oats + Semi Skimmed Milk

Cup Of Tea

Glass Orange

10.30

Ham Sandwich + Brown-bread + Lettuce

Pint of Water

Lunch

Large bowl of homemade leak& potatoes soup + 4 Peices of Brown bread + Pint of Water

3.30

Tina Tuna + 3 pieces brown bread (sandwich)

3x banana

Pint of Water

5.30

100g Oats + Pint of water

7.30

4x Sausages + 200g Mash Potatoes+ Green beans + cauliflower

Cup of Tea

Now: 8.50

100g Oats

Extreme Whey Shake.

Any comments welcome, really need to improve the diet, so be honest evan if it harsh please guys!.

Cheers


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm 6ft 6in. My knuckles scrape the ground when I walk - yet some how my arms are still too short for my long pockets


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> I'm 6ft 6in. My knuckles scrape the ground when I walk - yet some how my arms are still too short for my long pockets


lol pritty tall then.

Today back biceps

Deadlift

1x10 @ 60kg

[email protected] 100kg - concentration on form

Bent over rows

5x5 @ 60kg

EZ Curls

8x3 @ 30kg

Lat pull downs

5x5 @ 65kg

Seated Row

8x3 @ 170lbs.

Decline seated dumbbell curls

5x5 @ 15kg dumbbells.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

today, my diet been abit off, but still gaining weight slowly.

Did cardio today in gym, more speed style for rugby.

20 minutes treadmill at speed 11Kph, then a minute at 13, minute rest at speed 11 then minute at 14, minute rest at 11, in that pattern up to 18KPh for a 50-seconds.

Then did 20 minutes on stepper resistance 10 on cross-country course, keeping the above 190 steps per minute( think that what i measured in)

Abs to finish

3x 15 Decline Sit ups + 15kg plate on chest


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Shoulders Today, Diet going ok so far today, stuck what i played to eat . So Far!

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

1x8 @ 15kg Dumbbells

2x5 @ 17.5kg Dumbbells

1x5 @ 20kg Dumbbells

1x7 (failure @ 20kg Dumbbells

Dumbbell Side Raises

1x5 @ 2.5kg

2x5 @ 5kg

2x5 @ 7.5kg

Lat Pull Down

5x5 @ 65kg

Shrugs

1x10 @ 50kg

3x10 @ 70kg - high as possible.

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press Machine

1x5 @ 45kg Neutral Grip

1x5 @ 45kg Barbells Grip

3x5 @ 50kg Neutral Grip

3x5 @ 50kg Barbells Grip


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Weak pecs I expect Mr H. Same as me.
> 
> Switch from Barbell to DB bench and see how you get on as a starting point.
> 
> ...


Switched to DB Bench today still struggling on the lower part of the lift and but i noticed using the dumbbells hit my Pecs alot more

DB Bench:

1x10 @ 15kg

1x5 @ 20kg

1x5 @ 22.5kg

3x5 @ 25kg

Incline DB Press

1x5 @ 20kg

4x5 @ 22.5kg

Dumbell Flys - struggle with the form on these, can never seem to get it quite right with any weight.

5x5 @ 15kg

Anyone know anywhere that shows good form on dumbell Flys?

Tricep Push Downs

1x5 @ 140lbs

3x5 @ 150lbs

1x5 @ 160lbs


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Howard,

Always good to read your progress.

Have a look at this link Bodybuilding.com - #1 Exercises Guide - Over 300 Exercises!

It may help.

Keep up the hard work.

Inspire


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Inspire me said:


> Hey Howard,
> 
> Always good to read your progress.
> 
> ...


Cheers Inspire Me glad it worth reading.

I'll have a look at that link. Thanks

Howard.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Another question which oats are best to buy for bulking, because the one's i've got have 60g Carbs per every 100g is there any with a higher amount of carbs?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today i did shoulder and biceps because i wont be able to get to the gym till monday and i wanted to work the shoulders and biceps.

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

1x8 @ 17.5kg Dumbbells

5x5 @ 20kg Dumbellss

Lat Pull Down

5x5 @ 70kg

EZ Curls

1x8 @ 30

2x8 @ 35kg

Seated Row - Machine

5x5 @ 70kg


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Howard said:


> Another question which oats are best to buy for bulking, because the one's i've got have 60g Carbs per every 100g is there any with a higher amount of carbs?


Howard, I tend to buy the cheapest I've looked at most and they all appear to have around the same amount of carbs in them. Just eat more..

Inspire


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Inspire me said:


> Howard, I tend to buy the cheapest I've looked at most and they all appear to have around the same amount of carbs in them. Just eat more..
> 
> Inspire


Yeah that what i've been doing buying the cheapest! I'll jut eat more like you say

cheers mate


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> Switched to DB Bench today still struggling on the lower part of the lift and but i noticed using the dumbbells hit my Pecs alot more


 Yes, I dont do barbell bench because I feel Dumbbells hit the pecs way more. As soon as I got my form in check I noticed my pecs started to swell and be sore. Barbell I didnt feel like it hit my chest like it should and my shoulders would always be sore. Well good luck!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Decide to try the Fullbody Westside Style Routine after reading one Mr Tall's post. though i'd try it one for a change and one to see it worked better for me.

Have to say really enjoyed it partly because it was different but also because i liked the control and concentration on form on the DE lifts, made it lot different to what i was doing where i was trying to move as much weight as possible obviously with good form, but not concentration strictly on form.

This is how it went.

*Monday: *

Deadlifts (ME)

[email protected] 70kg - concentrating on form

Not quite sure what the 20 rep (rest pause) is?

Incline Dumbbell Press(DE)

1x15 @ 12.5kg Warmup

2x10 @17.5kg .. Went as deep as possible and try to power up from the chest with force.

Rowing Movement (DE)

2x10 @ 50kg

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - (ME)

1x10 @ 12.5kg

3x3 @ 20kg

Seated Ham String Curls(DE)

1x15 @ 45kg

1x15 @ 50kg

1x15 @ 55kg

Seated Dumbell Tricep Extensions(DE)

2x10 @17.5kg

EZ Bar Curls(ME)

3x10 @ 22.5kg excluding bar


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice work.

I've put some incorrect terms in my westside thing, so I'll update it now for you


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I've put some incorrect terms in my westside thing, so I'll update it now for you


Ok cheers Tall, just quick question, how do you 20 rep (rest pause) ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry dude I totally forgot to reply to that.

Ok. The key with 20RP work is to induce breathlessness (hypoxia) so you want to pick a weight you can do for 6-8 reps and try and hit 20 total reps, doing what you can and then having a short rest - pause, and then going again.

So an example would be:

8 reps

Pause for 3 breaths, then 3 reps

Pause for 3 breaths, then 3 reps

Pause for 2 breaths, then 2 reps

Pause for 2 breaths, then 2 reps,

Pause for 2 breaths, then 1 rep

Pause for 2 breaths, then 1 rep

Thats just an example, you don't have to stick to the above.

The key is to muscle through and really work hard


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Sorry dude I totally forgot to reply to that.
> 
> Ok. The key with 20RP work is to induce breathlessness (hypoxia) so you want to pick a weight you can do for 6-8 reps and try and hit 20 total reps, doing what you can and then having a short rest - pause, and then going again.
> 
> ...


Ok , get it now cheers tall Tall.

Today another good day, really felt up for it and afterwards felt it was good workout, enjoy the full-body style routine

*Today:*

Squats(ME)

Quad Stretch

[email protected] 40kg Warm Up

2x10 @ 80kg (hadn't read tall post till now, so i'll correct the 20 paused reps next week)

Flat Bench Press(ME)

1x8 @ 20kg - Warm Up

1x3 @ 55kg

2x3 @ 57.5kg making sure to full go down and touch the chest. Still really struggling with power the bar up from the chest, so on the monday this will be the focus with the dumbbells.

DB Shoulder Press(DE)

1x15 @ 10kg

2x10 @ 15kg Each. Emphasis on depth

Forgot quad exercise, and realized that swapped the deadlift to the day that should be squats. so change that next week.

Pushdowns(RE)

2x10 @ 130lbs

Cable Rope Hammer Curls(RE)

2x10 @ 110lbs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Legs still aching from the squats on wednesday, is there anyway to reduce the aching, just got a 1st Rugby Match tomorrow and don't wanna be hobbling about to much.!

Today went well, didn't do squats because of the above, ended up quite a short workout.

CGBP 5x5 @35kg (DE)

Close Grip Pulldowns) 5x5 @60kg (DE)

DB Shoulder Press 2x10 @ 60kg (DE)

DB Flys 2x10 @ 12.5kgs


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> Legs still aching from the squats on wednesday, is there anyway to reduce the aching, just got a 1st Rugby Match tomorrow and don't wanna be hobbling about to much.!
> 
> Today went well, didn't do squats because of the above, ended up quite a short workout.
> 
> ...


I found stretching to help a lot for recovery. Also glutamine.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Stretching PWO.

A decent amount of carbs PWO.

Ice baths

Hot and Cold Showers.

^^^ They've all helped me at some stage with recovery.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Tall and Bigboy, they were ok yesterday for rugby match so that was good.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Good workout, still bench is main struggle, part from that the rest was good, quads ached after them, was nice feeling to have hit them hard but i different way.

Deadlifts(ME)

1x20(rest paused) @ 80kg concetration form on last reps.

Flat Bench Press(ME)

1x8 @ 20kg - Warm Up

1x3 @ 55kg

1x3 @ 57.5kg

1x2 @ 60kg Made sure i touched chest, but could only get 2 reps.

Lat Pull Downs

1x10 @ 30kg - warmup

2x10 @ 65kg

DB Shoulder Press(DE)

1x10 @ 10kg - warmup

1x9 @ 17.5kg

1x7 @ 17.5kg

Leg Extensions(RE) (rest pause)

Stretched

1x30 (rest pause) @ 45kg

Pushdowns(RE)

2x10 @ 140lbs

Incline Dumbbell Curls(RE)

2x10 @ 12.5kg's each

Decline Sit Ups

2x15 with 15kg Plate on chest

Dumbell Side Bends

2x15 20kg Each side.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today was ok trained at 8 am quite like early moring don't no if theirs any disavantages to training morning? My hip been playing up since rugby match on saturday and it started to hurt again at rugby training last night, so decided instead of risking making it work i'd give squats miss today. Found i really enjoy using the dumbbells for bench press and find i can defiantly hit the pecs more. Diet was off last couple of days so make sure i correct that now and i'm slowly growing, chest seems to be growing well at the moment so must be doing something right!

Inclinde DB Press

Warm Up- 1x10 DB [email protected] 12.5kg

1x10 @ 20kg - as deep as possible, stop at the bottom then powered up

1x7 @ 22.5kg as deep as possible.

One Arm DB Rows

1x10 @ 20kg

1x10 @ 25kg

1x10 @ 27.5kg

DB Shoulder Press

1x10 @ 12.5kg - Warmup

3x3 @ 20kg

Hamstring Curls

Ham Stretches

1x10 @ 30kg - Warmup

3x15 @ 60kg - killer!

DB Triceps Extension

2x10 @ 17.5kg

BB Curls

3x10 @ 27.5kg - Straight bar found them much harder than the EZ Bars, dont' no if that because they work biceps harder or just because not use to using straight bar?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

No squats again today, got a league match tomorrow, think this will be the way till the end of the rugby season, i'll just have to rely on the wednesday for squats, other than that it was sort but good work out.

GCBP (DE)

1x5 @ 20kg

1x5 @ 30kg

1x5 @ 40kg

2x5 @ 45kg

Close Grip Pulldowns

1x10 @ 40kg

5x5 @ 75kg

DB shoulder press

2x10 @ 15kg

Inclinde Bicep Curls

1x10 @ 12.5kg

1x5 @ 15kg - form went abit


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice Hammie Curls + Close Grip Pulldowns H.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Cheers tall, really liking the new routine, chest started growing more now and feeling i'm really working it which is defiantly good!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Quick question:

Is there away of changing the title of the the threads so it appears differently in index page?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is there away of changing the title of the the threads so it appears differently in index page?


What would you like it to be?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

> What would you like it to be?


Howard's Log

Can you change it mate?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Sorry got another question, can someone explain what and how to do BB 21s and Bruch Curls please

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Sorry got another question, can someone explain what and how to do BB 21s and Bruch Curls please
> 
> Thanks guys!


Leave the Bruch curls for now.

Barbell 21s are like normal BB curls, but do 7 reps top half only, 7 reps bottom half only, then 7 full reps.

And I'll ask for you log name to be changed


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Leave the Bruch curls for now.
> 
> Barbell 21s are like normal BB curls, but do 7 reps top half only, 7 reps bottom half only, then 7 full reps.
> 
> And I'll ask for you log name to be changed


Ok, thanks for explaing that, give the BB 21's Ago tomorrow,

and if you wouldn't mind asking.

Cheers Tall


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today, was dissapointed with bench, Struggle with the weight i was lifting last week think I Could have pushed it more, next week think i'll lay of the flat bench press, and do incline give it a bit of rest and see how i progress from there. Disappointed with the shoulder to. Leg extensions where good and a killer!

*Deadlifts(ME)*

1x20(rest paused) @ 82.5kg

*Flat Bench Press(ME)* - concentrating purely on making sure touch the chest and pushing up.

1x12 @ 20kg

1x3 @ 50kg - paused at bottom.

1x3 @ 55kg

1x3 @ 57.5kg

1x1 @ 60kg -

*Lat Pull Downs-* Grip just on the bends at each end.

1x10 @ 50kg - warmup

2x10 @ 70kg - hard, dug deep and go the last few reps on second set.

*DB Shoulder Press(DE)*

1x10 @ 10kg - warmup

1x10 @ 17.5kg

1x8 @ 17.5kg - dissapointed didn't get the 10.

*Leg Extensions(RE) (rest pause)*

Stretched

1x30 (rest pause) @ 50kg - killer, went like this

1x15 then,

3 breathers 3 reps

3 breathers 3 reps

3 breathers 3 reps

3 breathers 3 reps

2 breathers 2 reps

1 breathe 1 rep

*Pushdowns(RE)*

2x10 @ 150lbs

*BB 21's(RE)*

1x7 halt to top @ 32.5kg

1x7 bottom to top @ 27.5kg my weak part of lift, need to work on that

1x7 full @ 27.5kg

*Dumbbell Side Bends*

[email protected] 20kg Each side.

Going concetration is reading up on diets order couple of book so see how they are, really need to sort mine out it been off recently had real lose of appetite.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice lifting Mr H.

BB21's are done with the same barbell - it's 21reps, no resting.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Nice lifting Mr H.
> 
> BB21's are done with the same barbell - it's 21reps, no resting.


Ok, i didn't realize i'll do them properly next week..

Cheers Tall, and thanks for getting the name changed.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MMUK Sorted it, so thank him


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today, rest shoulders from rugby training last night, part from that was good work out.

*Squats (Me)* (Rest Pause)

1x20 @ 82.5kg

8 reps

3 breaths, then 3 reps

3 breaths, then 3 reps

2 breaths, then 2 reps

2 breaths, then 2 reps,

1 breath, then 1 rep

1 breath, then 1 rep

*Flat DB Press* -concentrating on depth and powering up from the chest.

Warm Up- 1x10 DB [email protected] 12.5kg

2x10 @ 22.5kg -

*One Arm DB Rows *

1x10 @ 25kg

1x10 @ 30 - for started to go abit.

*Hamstring Curls*

Ham Stretches

1x10 @ 30kg - Warmup

3x15 @ 65kg

*DB Triceps Extension*

2x10 @ 17.5kg

*EZ Curls *

3x10 @ 30kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Didn't train last Friday, due to neck/shoulder pain decided i'd rest it as i didn't want to course injury, and it gone now, so back to training today! Good day, and very pleased with with flat bench press.

*Flat Bench Press(ME)*

1x12 @ 20kg

2x3 @ 60kg full depth

1x3 @ 60kg full depth on first 2 reps, struggle on the last and didn't quite go down to touching chest as didn't wanna drop the bar on myself!

1x10 @ 40kg - failure.

*Lat Pull Downs-* Grip just on the bends at each end.

1x10 @ 50kg - warmup

1x8 @ 75kg

1x6 @ 75kg both sets were to failure.

*DB Shoulder Press(DE)*

1x10 @ 10kg - warmup

2x10 @ 17.5kg

1x10 @ 15kg going deeper

*Leg Extensions(RE) (rest pause)*

Stretched

1x30 (rest pause) @ 55kg

1x15 then,

3 breathers 3 reps

3 breathers 3 reps

3 breathers 3 reps

3 breathers 3 reps

2 breathers 2 reps

1 breathe 1 rep

*Pushdowns(RE)*

1x8 @ 160lbs couldn't get teh 10 reps out i was aiming for.

1x5 @ 160lbs

*BB 21's(RE)*

1x21 @ 27.5kg

using straight bar i find i get pain in my forearm, which i don't using ez bar, aslo find my wrist roll round alot more!

*Dumbbell Side Bends*

[email protected] 20kg Each side.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Big H,

Leg Extensions are RE - repetative effort, not rest pause. So it's basically non-stop for 30 reps (if you can) it's in there as a "flush set" to get a good pump and to build your lactic acid tolerances.

Can you get a spot for bench?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Big H,
> 
> Leg Extensions are RE - repetative effort, not rest pause. So it's basically non-stop for 30 reps (if you can) it's in there as a "flush set" to get a good pump and to build your lactic acid tolerances.
> 
> Can you get a spot for bench?


Oh right, didn't realise they weren't paused , should realized as it doesn't say paused! i'll correc that week Tall, cheer pointing it out..

Not sure guy that was, gone of to play rugby, but i'll try to!

Cheers

Howard


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Squats *(Me) - Didn't Do Paused Rep today .

1x10 @ Bodyweight

1x10 @ 60kg

1x10 @ 80kg

1x8 @ 100kg

*Flat DB Press *-concentrating on depth and powering up from the chest.

1x10 @12.5kg DB Flys -warmup

1x10 @ 20kg - Paused at bottom.

1x10 @ 22.5kg

1x10 @ 15kg DB Flys

*One Arm DB Rows *

1x10 @ 27.5kg

1x10 @ 30

*Hamstring Curls*

Ham Stretches

3x15 @ 65kg

*Overhead Cable Triceps Extension*

2x10 @ 100lbs

*EZ Curls *

[email protected] 32.5kg Full

2x7, bottom half lift at 32.5kg

1x2 @32.5kg Full.

Off for Run, And then do some speed drills along beach, fitness for rugby dropped and need to increase cardio levels, although i think i might struggle after the squats and ham curls!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today, went in with positive attitude but my diet slipped over the weekend and i felt i didn't' have much any today, so think mentaly i struggled, no deads again today back still playing up after rugby.

*Flat Bench Press(ME) *

1x20 @ 20kg

2x3 @ 60kg

1x2 @ 62.5kg - very slow, found there was no explosive power.

1x10 @ 40kg - failure.

*Lat Pull Downs* Grip just on the bends at each end.

1x10 @ 50kg - warmup

2x10 @ 75kg

*DB Shoulder Press(DE)*

1x10 @ 10kg - warmup

2x10 @ 17.5kg

*Leg Extensions(RE)* I forgot it was Quads that weren't rest pause, i was thinking it was hamstrings that were the non rest pause - made note for next week!

1x30 @ 60(rest pause)

*Pushdowns(RE) *- Got less reps than last week, thing energy levels were running out!

1x6 @ 160lbs

1x4 @ 160lbs

*Dumbbell Side Bends*

[email protected] 20kg Each side.

*Sit Ups *- holding the legs up

3x20 @BW

*Reverse Crunches*

3x20

*BB 21's(RE) *

1x21 @ 25kg's -> concentration on form, i found that i really curl my wrist upto hold the bar, and i can't seem to lock the wrist in straight position, is there anything i can do to work on this or would it be better to drop the weight right down and build it up purely concentration on holding the wrist straight, or does it not make much difference?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

As in your wrists are weak H? i.e. they won't stay straight even though you can curl the weight?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you noticed a body weight increase yet H?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> As in your wrists are weak H? i.e. they won't stay straight even though you can curl the weight?


Yeah, i've noticed it only recently because i been trying to do strict form and then i realized how curl my wrist are compared to, pics/video of proper BB Curls, i guess it the wrist are weak??. It not the weight because i could curl more but if i try to increase the weight, i get pain in my form arm, i guess because the wrist is at odd and full flexed and it pull again the forearm muscle (if that makes sense)

And yeah i've noticed a weight gain, not much and still long way to go, Think i'll always struggle adding weight fast BMR ( + diet been bit off sometimes) Please how it going though, seem to have grown quite bit recently especially legs and chest, I'm about 11.8 stone now and that pretty lean where as i was 11 before i started on this program.

Thanks Tall .


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Would Wrist Curls and Reverse Curls help?


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Howard, glad to see you are still working hard and clearly making progress. I too get that problem with pain in the wrist area. Not really sure how to over come this. I often feel i could curl more but due to the pain don't want to push it just incase I injure my wrists and then all upper body training would become difficult.

Reverse curls with an EZ Bar are great. Get a real good pump doing these and not too much pain in the wrist, maybe because I use slightly lighter weight. Give it a go.

Hopefully one of the experienced BBer's will give some tips.

Inspire


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Inspire Me.

Today was ok, didn't feel completely up for it though, tired and got a cold but that not an excuse.

*Squat *

1x20 @ 85kg (rest pause)

*Flat BB Bench * (DE)

1x10 @ 40kg

1x10 @ 42.5kg

1x8 @ 42.5kg - paused at the bottom of the lift each time.

*BB Bent Or Rows*

2x10 @ 55kg -

*Shoulder Press Machine*

1x5 @ 40kg

2x3 @ 50kg

*21's BB Curls *

[email protected] 25kgs - trying to hold the wrist straight, but still couldnt' - weight was heavy enough to really work biceps

*EZ Curls*

3x10 @ 30kg

No hamstrings today, aching after rugby training last night, and no triceps because i forgot! :axe:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep up the good work H.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Keep up the good work H.


Cheers Tall always good to have positive input! Didn't train today wasn't feeling great, should gone but didn't! :axe:

Any ides on the wrist problem mate, Do you think lowering the weight or doing wrist curls will help?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure H.

How much weight can you use without your wrists going into a stressed position? Do you have weak forearms?

Can you get someone in the gym watch you and see what's happening?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> I'm not 100% sure H.
> 
> How much weight can you use without your wrists going into a stressed position? Do you have weak forearms?
> 
> Can you get someone in the gym watch you and see what's happening?


Ok Tall, Well i dont' no, never can light enough to see, I

have reflexible wrists anyway and i think it might be that they are weak, i'll get someoen to watch and see what they say

Cheers Tall!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Right hit the gym again today, decided i'd take a week recovery last week from both rugby and the gym, did me power of good and levels of motivation are back up, which is good! Diet been pot recently and this is defiantly letting me down, so got couple of books and reading up on this., i'll figure out a diet from some the stick's and books and post it up and see what you guys think. Weights were a bit down today from what I was previously lifting before the week off, is this to be expected?

Anyway this is how it went.

*Deadlifts* ME (rest paused)

1x20 @ 100kg

*DB Flys*

1x10 @ 12.5kg

1x5 @ 15kg

*Flat Bench Press*

1x10 @ 40kg

2x3 @ 55kg

1x3 @ 57.5kg

1x2 @ 60kg -probably more 1 and half.

*Lat Pull Downs*

1x10 @ 65kg

1x10 @ 70kg

*Shoulder Press Machine*

2x10 @ 35kg

*Leg Extensions*

[email protected] 35kg

1x20 @ 40kg

*Triceps Push Downs*

1x10 @ 150lbs

1x6 @ 160lbs

*EZ Curls* - Rest between each set.

2x7 @ 27.5kg Bottom Part

1x7 @ 27.5kg Top Part

1x10 @ 27.5kg Full.

I was pritty happy how it went, and was good to be back in the gym!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

H - I find after a lay off I need to take a run up on the weights if you will and build up to what I was working at previously.

Are you struggling with Flat Bench a bit? Wheres the weakness?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> H - I find after a lay off I need to take a run up on the weights if you will and build up to what I was working at previously.
> 
> Are you struggling with Flat Bench a bit? Wheres the weakness?


Ok tall.. Yeah I am still struggling with the Flat bench and it the bottom part still there just no power or speed from the chest up once its a 3rd of the way up it becomes allot easier, although i suppose that partly because the weight started moving.

H


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cycling the weights is one of those key factors!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> cycling the weights is one of those key factors!


When you say cycling the weights crazycal do you mean like this from one of the stickies?

Week 1: 5x5 @ 90kgs

Week 2: 5x5 @ 95kgs

Week 3: 5x5 @ 100kgs

Week 4: 5x5 @ 105kgs (PB)

Week 5(1): 5x5 @ 95kgs

Week 6(2): 5x5 @ 100kgs

Week 7(3): 5x5 @ 105kgs

Week 8(4): 5x5 @ 110kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Another Good Day today.

*Squats: (ME)* - Concetrating on full depth

1x15 @ 40kg

1x10 @ 60kg

1x10 @ 80kg

*Flat Bench (DE)*

1x10 @ 40kg

1x10 @ 42.5kg

*Seated Row*

1x10 @ 60kg

1x10 @ 65kg

*Shoulder Press Machine*

1x5 @ 35kg

1x3 @ 40kg

1x3 @ 45kg

*Ham Curls*

3x15 @ 65kg

*EZ Curls * - find doing them this way gets really good pump in biceps.

1x10 @ 30kg - bottom part

1x10 @ 30kg - Top part

2x10 @ 30kg Full Motion


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tuesday 11th November

Well was i suppose to train yesterday, but didn't because didn't feel well, got rugby tonight, the workout was bit slack today, and didn't do what i set out to do :axe: ...

*Deadlifts*

1x20 @ 80kg

*Lat Pull Downs;*

2x10 @ 70kg

1x7 @ 75kg

*Bench Press;*

2x10 @ 40kg

2x5 @ 50kg

1x5 @ 55kg

*Leg Extensions*

1x30 @ 35kg

2x10 @ 60kg

*EZ Curls*

3x10 @ 30kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Time to mix things up a little.

What would you like to improve on?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Time to mix things up a little.
> 
> What would you like to improve on?


Yeah think i've hit a bit of a wall.

Well really i'd like to improve on shoulder width and size ( purely for rugby), and pec strength and to just keeping add muscle mass.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Yeah think i've hit a bit of a wall.
> 
> Well really i'd like to improve on shoulder width and size ( purely for rugby), and pec strength and to just keeping add muscle mass.


Ok.

Do Bench and Shoulders on a different day, and do those exercises first.

Shoulders go heavy on DB Shoulder Press and do Cluster sets - 6 sets of 6 reps. A Cluster set is basically just like Rest Pause.

So you try and do all the reps in your set, if you can't, then just pause (i.e. put them in your lap) rest for 15 seconds and then blast out the remaining reps.

Bench - in week 1 work up to a 5rm, week 2 work upto a 3rm, and week three work upto a 1rm. Recalc your 5rm/3rm from your new 1rm (tools online will do that for you) and then repeat the process in week 4/5/6 and then we'll review then.

How does that sound?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Ok.
> 
> Do Bench and Shoulders on a different day, and do those exercises first.
> 
> ...


Ok excellent, i'll do this and let you know how it goes! Should i keep to the full body, but only target shoulders and bench once a week, or should I completely change things up and only do those exercise.

Is there any exercise that help to widen the shoulder at all, or does that come as they grow more?

Thanks for you time Tall much appreciated!

H.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ok excellent, i'll do this and let you know how it goes! Should i keep to the full body, but only target shoulders and bench once a week, or should I completely change things up and only do those exercise.
> 
> Is there any exercise that help to widen the shoulder at all, or does that come as they grow more?
> 
> ...


DB Shoulder Press will add mass all over the shoulder cap, but it will take time.

Good question on the FB routine.

Do the 5/3/1 on for your ME Bench.

Do the shoulders on a different day to ME bench.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> DB Shoulder Press will add mass all over the shoulder cap, but it will take time.
> 
> Good question on the FB routine.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks Tall, i'll give it ago and post up how it goes,

Cheers again mate.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 17th November. 7.30 am

*Warmup*

5 Minutes on tredmill, speed 5.5, Incline 4.0

10 minutes Bike Resistance 12.

*Deadlift* (ME) (Rest-Paused)

1x10 @ 60kg Warmup

1x20 @ 100kg

*Flat Bench* (ME) 5RM

1x10 @ 20kg

1x10 @ 40kg

1x5 @ 50kg

1x5 @ 52.5kg

1x4 @ 55.5kg - disappointed, guy that's started spotting(?) me was ill.

*Side Raises*(DE)

2x10 @ 7.5kg

1x8 @ 7.5kg

*Upright Rows*(ME) - On Cable machine.(DE)

1x10 @ 140lbs

1x6 @ 150bls

1x5 @ 160lbs

1x3 @ 160lbs - failure.

*BB Curls* (ME)

1x10 @ 25kg

1x8 @ 27.5kg

1x4 @ 30kg - failure

1x10 @ 25kg - bottom half only.

*Push Downs*(DE)

1x10 @ 140lbs

2x10 @ 150bls


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

H - when you list your exercises say what you are aiming for / what % your working at, it will help you when you review your log.

Is that a PB on deads? How much more in the tank did you have? I thought we were doing your bench first to get you moving?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> H - when you list your exercises say what you are aiming for / what % your working at, it will help you when you review your log.
> 
> Is that a PB on deads? How much more in the tank did you have? I thought we were doing your bench first to get you moving?


Ok - ME - aiming 90% and what it really felt/was?

DE aiming 60-70%?

PB for 20-reps, I still had a bit in the bank, but whether form would have stayed another question.

Ops, Yes I forgot about doing bench first! eeer(i'll write it down so i don't forget, same with shoulders!)Memory of goldfish.

Think part the problem with my Benching with me is sociological, i've got in in my head, i can' shift that much weight and it not going to improve and thus i'm not, Need to change my mind set on it!

H.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry I didn't quite mean that on the %'s 

I meant on Bench specifically - what were you shooting for today?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Sorry I didn't quite mean that on the %'s
> 
> I meant on Bench specifically - what were you shooting for today?


Ok.

80%


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ok.
> 
> 80%


Ok - 5rm should be ~88% and 3rm should be ~94% of 1rm.

I've run all of your numbers through some 1rm calcs and they say your 1rm is ~60kg

So the plan is this:

Week 1:

Build up to 55kg x 5 (20kg x 6, 30kg x 6, 40kg x 3, 45kg x 3, 50kg x 3 and then 55kg x 5)

Rest and then back the weight down to 50kg and hit singles or doubles. Shoot for 6 sets of either singles or doubles. Note: Don't hit failure, just increase rest periods.

Week 2:

Build upto 57.5kg x 3 (20kg x 6, 30kg x 6, 40kg x 3, 45kg x 3, 50kg x 3, 52.5kg x 1 and then 57.5kg x 3)

Rest and then back the weight down to 52.5kg and hit singles or doubles. Shoot for 6 sets of either singles or doubles. Note: Don't hit failure, just increase rest periods.

Week 3:

Build upto 62.5kg x 1 (20kg x 6, 30kg x 6, 40kg x 3, 45kg x 3, 50kg x 1, 52.5kg x 1, 57.5kg x 1 and then 62.5kg x 1)

Then back down to 60kg x 3

Then back to singles at 55kg for 6 sets of singles.

Week 4:

You are aiming for 57.5 x 5 (Backdown to 52.5kg)

Week 5: You are aiming for 62.5kg x 3 (Backdown to 57.5kg)

Week 6: You are aiming for 65kg x 1 (Back down to 60kg)

The build up sets shown in brackets are just an example, you will need to adjust to suit your needs.

If you can go heavier on a given week then do so, you'll just need to adjust your estimates of 5/3/1rms for the following weeks. Backdown sets are ~10% adjusted for a minimum increase of 2.5kg

If on any week you struggle to hit the 5rm or 3rm then Rest Pause it so you don't hit failure.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok, Thanks for you time Tall. Really is appreciated, I'll make note of it and see how it goes monday.

Quick question. What do you mean by Signals or doubles?

Thanks!

H


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ok, Thanks for you time Tall. Really is appreciated, I'll make note of it and see how it goes monday.
> 
> Quick question. What do you mean by Signals or doubles?
> 
> ...


You'll kick yourself...

Single = 1rep

Double = 2reps

Triple = 3reps

:becky::nod:  :clap2:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> You'll kick yourself...
> 
> Single = 1rep
> 
> ...


Ops pretty dum question!

Cheers Tall


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Wednesday 19th Novemeber. 8.00 AM.

No legs today, there hurting from rugby last night, and my knee's playing up, so resting it for match sat. Part from that was a short but good workout. Shoulders are aching.

*DB Shoulder Press*(ME) Cluster Sets

1x10 @ 12.5kg warmup

6x6 @ 20kg

*Incline DB Press *(RE) (Bench @45 degrees)

1x15 @ 12.5Kg warm up.

1x10 @ 17.5kg

1x10 @ 20kg

*Seated Rows*(DE) (cable machine)

1x15 @ 100lbs - Warm up

3x10 @ 200lbs

*BB Curls*(DE)

3x10 @ 27.5kg

*Side Bends*

2x20 @ 20kgs

*Reverse Crunch's*

2x20 @ BW


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 24th November:

Today, Benching was good today, gave me some confidence back, Defiantly felt it afterwards alot more than usual do i think the higher volumes works better for me. I think that right for percentages, took it from 1rep max calculator on BB.com.

*Warm Up*

Treadmill @ 6(KPH) Incline 3 ~ 5-minutes

*Flat Bench Press:* (ME)5RM

1x6 @ 20kg (35%)

1x6 @ 30kg (50%)

1x3 @ 40kg (65%)

1x3 @ 45kg (73%)

1x3 @ 50kg (80%)

1x5 @ 55kg (88%)(5RM)

6x2 @ 50kg (80%)

*Lat Pull Downs*(ME)

1x15 @ 35kg

1x10 @ 70kg

1x8 @ 75kg

*Up Right Rows*(DE)

1x10 @ 120lbs

1x10 @ 140lbs

1x8 @ 160lbs

*Leg Extensions*(RE)

1x30 @ 35kg

1x5 @ 65kg

*BB Curls*(ME)

1x10 @ 27.5kg

1x5 @ 30kg

1x3 @ 30kg

1x8 @ 27.5kg

*Push Downs*(ME)

1x10 @ 140lbs

1x8 @ 150bls

1x7 @ 160lbs

70mins


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Upright Rows...?

Don't think I ever put them in there 

But good going on the benching


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Upright Rows...?
> 
> Don't think I ever put them in there
> 
> But good going on the benching


No you didn't, But i only put them in to hit shoulders in different way.

Cheers Tall, benching felt good today.

H


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

think you asked me about cycling weights somewhere bud..yes you were right..it was an example of it..(if i member rightly..if not i`m talking utter crap lol)

hows real progress going mate got any pics?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> think you asked me about cycling weights somewhere bud..yes you were right..it was an example of it..(if i member rightly..if not i`m talking utter crap lol)
> 
> hows real progress going mate got any pics?


Yeah did ask you mate.Ok what exercise's would you suggest i cycle?

It coming along very slowly, not think i have great genetics for building muscle, Haven't got any recently pics i'll take some and put them up!

Cheers

H


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

28th November 08

Shortish workout, been ill last couple of days, energy levels were pretty low, and i'd had it after squats. Time to get some food in me!

*DB Shoulder Press*(ME)(Cluster sets)

6x6 @ 20kg

*Squats *(ME)

1x20 @ 100kg's

*Seated Row's*(DE)

1x10 @ 180lbs

3x10 @ 200lbs

*BB Curls*(DE)

3x8 @ 30kgs

*DB Hammer Curls*(DE)

2x8 @ 12.5kg

*Side Bends*

2x20 @ 20kgs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

take the pics for yourself mate,it`ll give you a chance to see if youre making real progress 

i tend to cycle the poundages in all exercises but when the weights are heavy i drop into maintainence on as many as neccessary...

in my case evrything is is worked around my trap barwork.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

H - you know adding and changing the routine will impact on recovery and ability in other areas don't you?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> H - you know adding and changing the routine will impact on recovery and ability in other areas don't you?


Do you mean in a good or bad way? I guess I didn't!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

mr tall means stick to the plan m8  by adding you impare your recovery and thats the name of the game


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard said:


> Do you mean in a good or bad way? I guess I didn't!


In a bad way :becky:

Shoulders - we made a change for those, so now you just need to be patient and check progress. It's a long term thing not a quick fix.

If you feel like you can do more exercises then you aren't going heavy enough on the previous exercises (as appropriate). If you feel like you can do more exercises but your can't go heavy on any of the previous exercises then your rest periods are too long and should be shortened.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah good advice tall


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok, patience's the key work i think!

Monday 1 December. 7.30am

*Flat Bench Press * (ME) (3RPM)

1x6 @ 20kg (35%)

1x6 @ 30kg (50%)

1x3 @ 40kg (65%)

1x3 @ 45kg (72%)

1x3 @ 50kg (81%)

1x1 @ 52.5kg (85%)

1x3 @ 57.5kg (92%)(3RPM)

6x1 @ 52.5kg (85%)

*Deadlift* (Rest Paused)(ME)

1x20 @ 102.5kg

*Chins*(body weight)

2x10

*DB Shoulder Press*(DE)

1x10 @ 12.5kg

2x10 @ 17.5kg

*Push Downs*

2x10 @ 160lbs

*DB Hammer Curls*(RE)

1x15 @ 12.5kg

1x11 @ 12.5kg

1x8 @ 12.5kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

H - nice bench and deads.

How did you feel afterwards?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> H - nice bench and deads.
> 
> How did you feel afterwards?


Dead's took it out of me, and i'm feeling them now!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i just noticed youre a tractor boy..where bouts you from dude..you ever come to norwich?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

crazycal1 said:


> lol i just noticed youre a tractor boy..where bouts you from dude..you ever come to norwich?


I am indeed mate, Felixstowe, yeah i do occasionally,


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well if youre in town sometime gimme a shout.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Will do mate,

Wednesday 03 December 8.00 Am

DB shoulder press 20kg is ok, but 22.5kg i fail at 4 ( and gym I'm @ only goes up in 2.5kg DB :axe: ), change to military press? Another problem i've noticed is getting the DB to the starting position, so rest pausing become a problem with the heavy weight.

*DB Shoulder Press* (ME)

1x4 @ 22.5kg (failure)

6x6 @ 20kg (clusters)

*Dumbbell Chest Flys*

2x10 @ 12.5kg's

*BB Rows*

1x15 @ 45kg

1x10 @ 55kg

1x8 @ 62.5kg

*Ham Curls*

1x15 @ 60kg

2x15 @ 65kg

*DB Triceps Extensions*

1x15 @ 17.5kg

2x10 @ 20kg

*DB Bicep Curls*(ME) - was meant to do BB curls

2x15 @ 12.5kg

1x12 @ 12.5kg ( Failure)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> DB shoulder press 20kg is ok, but 22.5kg i fail at 4 ( and gym I'm @ only goes up in 2.5kg DB ), change to military press? Another problem i've noticed is getting the DB to the starting position, so rest pausing become a problem with the heavy weight.


yup i have the same prob(and i use thickhandled DB`s which are even more awkward)

lol youre using more weight than me


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 8th December 08: 7.30 am

*Flat Bench Press (1RM)*

20kg x (34%)

30kg x 6 (50%)

40kg x 3 (64%)

45kg x 3 (68%)

50kg x 1 (78%)

52.5kg x 1 (80%)

57.5kg x 1 (88%)

62.5kg x 1 (95%)

65kg x 1 [(1RM (PB)

55kg 6x1 (85%)

*Deadlifts* trying to sort form out, it goes to pot when weight gets heavy

1x20 @ 70kgs

1x10 @ 90kg

1x10 @ 105kg

*Leg Extensions *

1x30 @ 40kgs

*Seated Shoulder Press Machine*

1x10 @ 30kg

1x10 @ 35kg

1x8 @ 40kg

*Hammer Curls*

1x20 @ 12.5kg

1x15 @ 12.5kg

1x8 @ 15kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 8th December 08: 7.30 am

*Flat Bench Press (ME) (5RM)*

20kg x 6(34%)

30kg x 6 (50%)

40kg x 3 (64%)

45kg x 3 (68%)

50kg x 3(78%)

57.5kg x 5 (88%)

55kg x 6x1 (81%)

*Leg Extensions *

1x30 @ 45kgs

*Seated Shoulder Press Machine*

1x10 @ 30kg

1x10 @ 35kg

1x10 @ 40kg

1x5 @ 45kg

*Lat Pull Downs*

1x10 @ 65kg

1x10 @ 70kg

1x6 @ 75kg

*Hammer Curls*

1x15 @ 15kg

1x10 @ 15kg

2x15 @ 12.5kg

*Push Downs*

1x10 @ 150lbs

2x10 @ 160lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice progress H.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 22nd December 08: 7.30 am

*Flat Bench Press (ME) (3RM)*

20kg x 6(34%)

30kg x 6 (50%)

40kg x 6(64%)

45kg x 6 (68%)

50kg x 1(78%)

60kg x 3 (3RPM)

*Leg Press*

1x30 @ 100kgs

*Seated Shoulder Press Machine*

1x10 @ 30kg

1x10 @ 35kg

1x10 @ 40kg

1x8 @ 45kg

1x5 @ 50kg

*Hammer Curls*

1x15 @ 15kg

1x10 @ 15kg

2x15 @ 12.5kg

*Push Downs*

1x10 @ 140lbs

1x10 @ 150lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice - so thats an increase of 2.5kg on your 3rm in 3/4 weeks?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Tall said:


> Nice - so thats an increase of 2.5kg on your 3rm in 3/4 weeks?


Yup 2.5kg in 3 weeks. It seems to be working! :0 Cheer Tall!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 5th January 09:

First day back from 2 weeks of and Christmas, Went well and weights hadn't dropped much, so i was pleased, benching went well i went back to the weight i finished on just be for Christmas, last rep of 3rm didn't quite touch.

*Flat Bench Press (3RM)*

20kg x (34%)

30kg x 6 (50%)

40kg x 6 (64%)

45kg x 6 (68%)

50kg x 3 (78%)t

52.5kg x 1 (80%)

60kg x 3 (95%)(3RM)

55kg 6x 1(85%)

55kg 6x1 (85%)

*Deadlifts*

1x20 @ 55kgs - warmup

1x20 @ 102.5kg

*Leg Extensions *

1x30 @ 40kgs

*DB Shoulder Press*

1x10 @ 15kg

2x10 @ 17.5kg

*DB Curls*

1x20 @ 12.5kg

1x15 @ 12.5kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 12th January 09:

After a week last week failing to get to the gym, back today. Went pritty well although diet been abit of recently so will be addressing that! Goals for 09 to add some more mass and strength and stay lean and keep up high levels of cardio till the summer then go for full out bulk.

*Flat Bench Press (1RM)*

20kg x (34%)

30kg x 6 (50%)

40kg x 6 (64%)

45kg x 6 (68%)

50kg x 3 (78%)

55kg x 3 (80%)

67.5kg x 1 (95%)(1RM)

70kg x failure

60kg 6x1

*Leg Extensions *

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x30 @ 40kgs

*DB Shoulder Press Machine*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

55kg x 5

*Hammer Curls*

1x20 @ 12.5kg

1x15 @ 12.5kg

*Tricep Push Downs*

1x10 @ 150lbs

1x10 @ 160lbs


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8

im always impressed how you take the time to update your log stick with it

fb


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Monday 26th January 09 - 7.30 AM *

This be my first full week back from after Christmas, last couple have been pretty hectic. Decided I'm going to change routine up, Try a 4 days split for next month and just see how it effects me, I'll more than likely go back to the previous 3 day full body split though. Cardio levels will also be increasing to get fitness levels back up for end rugby season. Will also be doing speed drills once a week and sledge drags.

*Warm Up *

5 minutes treadmill @ 5KMH

Stretches

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 2x20 @ 12.5kg (45%)

*Workout - Shoulders*

*Notes: 30 second rest between all sets.*

*Standing Military Press*

1x10 @ 25kg

6x6 @ 35kg - Not high enough weight.

*Shrugs *

1x10 @ 60kgs

4x10 @ 80kgs

*Upright Rows*

1x10 @ 100lbs (60%)

1x10 @ 120lbs (75%)

5x5 @ 150lbs (85%)

*Shoulder Press Machine* - Underhand Grip

1x5 @ 40kg

5x5 @ 50kg

*Dumbbell Side Raises*

1x10 @ 7.5kg- Coursed Sharpe pain in deltoids, stopped


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok, I've been really slack since January If I'm honest, my trainging been off and motivation. Had few family problems which hasn't helped. But hit the gym again, and loved it really lifted the motivation. Weights where down more than i expected from previously, but i guess just going take time build it back up. Rugby season now over, so the amount fitness i do will drop and aiming to bulk up to around 12.5 stone for the beginning of October.

Sat at around 11.8 stone.

Here how my first day back when , Carry on with the routine Tall posted up. (Fullbody)

*Squats* (ME)

1x10 @ 50kgsm -warm up

1x20 @ 80kgs

*Flat Dumbbell Press*(RE)[Each Side]

1x10 @ 15kgs - warm up

3x10 @ 20kgs

*Bent Over Barbell Rows* (RE)

2x10 @ 62.5kgs

*Standing Military Press* (ME)

5x5 @ 35kgs

*Ham String Curls*

3x15 @ 40kgs

*Triceps Pull Downs*

2x10 @ 110lbs

*Barbell Curls *

3x10 @ 27.5kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Wednesday 13th May *(ME)

*Deadlifts*

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x20 @ 80kgs

*Flat Bench Press *(ME)

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x3 @ 50kgs

1x3 @ 52.5kgs

1x3 @ 55kgs

1x3 @ 57.5kgs

2x1 @ 60kgs

*Dumbbell Shoulder Pres*s (RE)

1x10 @ 15kgs

1x10 @ 17.5kgs

*Lat Pull Downs* (RE)

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 55kgs

1x8 @ 60kgs

*Leg Extensions *

1x30 @ 35kgs

*Tricep Push Downs*

1x10 @ 110lbs

1x10 @ 120lbs

1x10 @ 130lbs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Not to bad session in the gym, complete forgot what i was meant to be doing, must remember write things down. Pretty tired only getting about 3 hours sleep at night, never been much sleeper anyway. A fairly short work out.

*Squats to Bench *

10x2 @ 80kgs

*Incline Bench Press*

1x10 @ 20KGS

4x5 @ 40kgs

*Close Grip Pull Downs*

1x10 @ 55kg

1x10 @ 60kgs

1x9 @ 65kgs

*DB Shrugs*

3x15 @ 60kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 18th May

*Squats* (ME)to //

1x10 @ 40kgs Warm Up

1x20 @ 70kgs

*Incline Bench Press* (DE)

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x8 @ 40kgs

*Standing Military Press * (ME)

1x5 @ 30kgs

4x5 @ 37.5kg

*T Bar Rows* (DE)

2x10 @ 60kgs

*Harm String Curls * (DE)

3x15 @ 50kgs

*Triceps Pull Downs* (DE)

1x10 @ 110lbs

3x19 @ 140lbs

*Barbell Curls*

3x10 @ 27.5kg


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

I decide to mix things up and go for a 4 days split with FST-7, it might be bit advanced for me to be honest, but wanted give it a go. Still have problems i with pectoral strength, which majority effect my benching. Just don't seem to be able add much weight to bench press. I think might go back to what Tall suggest the Week 1 5 RM, Week 2 3 RM, Week 3 1Rm. But going see how higher reps effect me. Been reading some of the other guys Journals, and based routine around some them guys. See how it goes.

*Incline Bench Press*

1x10 @ bar - Warmup

1x12 @ 30kgs

1x12 @ 32.5kg

1x10 @ 35kgs

1x9 @ 37.5kgs

*Flat Seated Press*

1x10 @ 32.5kgs

3x10 @ 40kgs

*Cable Cross Overs* - FST-7 [Weight each side, Not Total]

1x10 @ 30llbs

1x10 @ 40lbs

1x10 @ 50lbs

5x10 @ 50lbs

* Tricep Push Downs*

1x10 @ 110lbs

3x10 @ 130lbs

* Tricep Pull Downs*

1x10 @ 100lbs

1x10 @ 110lbs

1x10 @ 120lbs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Diet for Monday 1st June 09

7.00 am 100g Oats = 250ml Skimmed Milk + 10g Flaxseed/Sunflower seed Mix. 2 Kre-Evolution

8.00 am 2 x Banana's

9.00 am: Finished Training 1x Banana's + Pink Milk. 2 Kre-Evolution

9,30 am: 100g Bread, 4 Whole Eggs Scrambled. Pint Water

11.30 am: 100g Oats = 250ml Skimmed Milk + 10g Flaxseed/Sunflower seed Mix.

1.30 120g of Pita Bread. 1 Tin of Tuna + 1 Apple, 2 Satsuma. Pint Water

3.30 Extreme Protein Bar + 1 Pint Water

6.00 2 Brown Bread + 50g Peanut Butter + Pint Milk

8.30 Chicken Pizza - Bad

Tuesday 2 June 09

*Deadlift*

1x12 @ 62kgs

1x10 @ 72kgs

1x10 @ 82kgs

1x19 @ 92kgs

*Wide Grip Pull Downs*

1x10 @ 50kgs

2x10 @ 55kgs

*Underhand Grip Pull Downs*

1x10 @ 50kgs

2x10 @ 55kgs

*Underhand Seated Machine Rows*

2x10 @ 50kgs

*Cable Rows*

7x10 @ 200lbs

Thursday 4 June 09

7.30 am

Shoulders + Biceps

*Smith Seated Military Press*

1x12 @ 37.5kgs

3x10 @ 40kgs

*BB Front Raises *

3x10 @ 17.5kgs

*Side Raises*

3x10 @ 7.5kgs (each side) - Coursed some pain in elbow joint. kept weight low.

* Seated Shoulder Press Machine *

7x10 @ 35kgs

*EX Bar Curls*

4x10 @ 30kgs

* Hammer Curls *

3x10 @ 12.5kgs

Meal 1 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + 20g Flack seed/Sunflower Seed Mix

Pre-Work Out 2xBanana's + Cup Coffee

Meal 2 4 Eggs, 100g Brown Bread. (no butter)

Meal 3 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + 20g Flack seed/Sunflower Seed Mix + 50g Chicken

Meal 4 150g (dry weight) Brown Pasta + 1 Tina of Tuna + Tomatoes.

Meal 5 50g Chicken + 100g Brown Bread + 5g Mayonnaise Light.

Meal 6 100g Cod + 100g Chicken.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Haven't updated my log for couple weeks. My current routine is

Any suggestion for improvement?

Monday - Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Hammer curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Wednesday - Push

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Triceps Push Downs 3x 6-10 reps

DB Side Raises 3x 6-10 Reps

Friday - Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

First day back training in several months, for several reasons, Was good workout and it felt great be back in the gym.

*Deadlifts: *

4x8 @ 62kgs

2x10 @ 82kgs

*Lat Pull Downs* - Wide Grip.

1x10 @35kgs -

1x8 @50kgs

1x8 @ 55kgs

*Dumbell Shrugs*

[email protected] 60kgs

[email protected] 68kgs

*Barbell Bent Over Rows*

1x10 @ 42kgs

1x10 @ 52kgs

1x10 @ 57kgs

*EZ Barbell Curls*

3x10 @ 27kgs

*Hammer Curls Dumbells.*

3x10 @ 10kgs's

Diet : - Has been great today, been trying get things back up and eating again as i've dropped some weight over mast months.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Wednesday 16th September

Smith Flat Bench Press

2x6 @30kgs

1x6 @35kgs

1x8 @40kgs

1x5 @42.5kgs

Shoulder Press (DB)

2x6 @ 14.0kgsx2

1x10 @ 16.0kgsx2

1x6 @ 18.0kgsx2

Lateral Raises (DB) a hold at the top.

1x10 @ 4kgsx2

1x10 @ 6kgsx2

1x10 @ 8kgsx2

Chest Disp (BW)

1x10

1x10

1x7

Tricep Pull Downs

1x15 @ 100lbs

1x15 @ 110lbs

1x15 @ 120lbs

Monday 21st September

Deadlifts:

4x8 @ 62kgs

1x10 @ 82kgs

1x10 @ 87kgs

Lat Pull Down

1x6 @ 40kgs

1x6 @ 45kgs

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x6 @ 60kgs

Bent Over Rows

1x8 @ 42kgs

1x8 @ 52kgs

1x8 @ 57kgs

1x8 @ 60kgs

DB Shrugs

1x10 @ 60kgs

1x10 @ 68kgs

1x10 @ 72kgs

EZ Curls

1x15 @ 27kgs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x10 @ 27kgs

DB Hammer Curls

1x10 @ 12kgs x2

2x10 @ 10kgs x2

Wednesday 23rd September

Smith Flat Bench Press

3x6 @30kgs

1x6 @35kgs

1x8 @42.5kgs

1x6 @45kgs

Shoulder Press (DB)

1x10 @ 16kgsx2

1x8 @ 16kgs x2

2x6 @ 18kgs x2

Lateral Raises (DB) a hold at the top.

1x10 @ 6kgsx2

2x10 @ 8kgsx2

1x10 @ 6kgsx2

Tricep Pull Downs

1x15 @ 46kgs

2x15 @ 55kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Good session today, And my mental state seem to be a lot more positive the last few days which is good. Slowly getting the my diet back on track.

Monday 5th October.

*Deadlifts*

1x10 @ 52kgs

3x10 @ 72kgs

1x20 @ 82kgs

*Lat Pulldowns*

1x6 @ 40kgs

1x6 @ 45kgs

2x10 @ 60kgs

1x4 @ 65kgs

*Bent Over Rows*

1x10 @ 42kgs

1x10 @ 52kgs

1x10 @ 57kgs

*Smith Shrugs*

1x10 @ 40kgs

2x10 @ 80kgs

*Barbell Curls *

3x10 @ 25kgs

*Hammer Curls*

2x15 @ 10kgsx2


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Wednesday 7 October - 7.30am

Smith Flat Bench.

1x6 @ 30kgs

4x6 @ 35kgs

2x10 @ 45

DB Side Raises

3x10 @ 8kgs

Military Press

1x6 @ 30kgs

1x6 @ 32kgs

1x6 @ 35kgs

1x3 @ 42kgs

1x2 @ 42kgs

Dips

3x10 @ BW


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Deadlifts*

2x10 @ 52kgs

2x10 @ 82kgs

2x10 @ 102kgs

*Lat Pulldowns*

4x6 @ 55kgs

1x10 @ 65kgs

1x8 @ 65kgs

*Bent Over Rows*

2x10 @ 42kgs

3x10 @ 62kgs

*Smith Shrugs*

1x10 @ 40kgs

3x10 @ 80kgs

*Update Picture. *


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice one Howard...keep it going bud...


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Verne said:


> Nice one Howard...keep it going bud...


Thanks Verne! It pleased with workout, concetration alot more on the form rather than what weigh im using.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep ....easy to think lifting heavier is the be all....get the form right first build inherent strength slowly but surely, then you'll be confident in progressing with the weight.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Verne said:


> Yep ....easy to think lifting heavier is the be all....get the form right first build inherent strength slowly but surely, then you'll be confident in progressing with the weight.


Yes, your absolutely right mate! I'll get their eventually.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Thursday 29th October.*

*Smith Flat Bench Press*

1x6 @ 30kgs

3x6 @ 40kgs

1x8 @ 45kgs

1x6 @ 50kgs

*Military Press*

4x6 @ 32kgs

1x8 @ 35kgs

1x3 @ 40kgs

*DB Side Raises*

3x10 @ 10kgs x2

*Tricept Pull Downs*

1x15 @100lbs

1x15 @120lbs

1x15 @140lbs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre avvys improved matey! A+ keep onit!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Peaked at your piccis.. bluddy awesome changes. Well done   x


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thanks, That goes to both of you!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Howard..did I read in one of your posts that you play rugby? Or was it your old sign off quip about Jonah that I remember?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

I sure do play rugby Verne and watch, and it may well have been, i'm avid Jonah Lomu fan a long with a few of the other great all blacks that have played. 

Are you a rugby man yourself?


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

I played for a short while..like watching especially the big internationals. Jonah was some awesome specimen. Anyway, the reason I asked is that looking at your training schedule there is a tendency towards strength training, that is low to moderate reps, moderate to high poundages. I think thats good for the sporting world. In that vein you might consider adding the 'power clean' to your schedule. This requires technique, balance, co-ordination, flexibility and not least, strength, all attributes needed to play rugby in whatever position. It would give you some diversity of excercise.

You'd need to do a bit of research in order to get the technique something like reasonable, but if you leave the ego out of the gym and start with the bar only and work from there you'll be fine. Some of the strength guys may chip in on this if they pick this up. Also I'd recommend some neck musculature strengthening, but this is a specialist area and I wouldn't feel happy recommending excercises that the phisio types would poo poo. You might feel a new thread here re neck training is appropriate.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dunno if you know but the big man Lomu has been doing a bit of natural competitive BBing to get fit for playing Rugby again - if you google it I'm sure you'll find something on it and a short vid. If you see the pics he's for sure a "work in progress" but still good press for the sport and lifestyle.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Verne said:


> I played for a short while..like watching especially the big internationals. Jonah was some awesome specimen. Anyway, the reason I asked is that looking at your training schedule there is a tendency towards strength training, that is low to moderate reps, moderate to high poundages. I think thats good for the sporting world. In that vein you might consider adding the 'power clean' to your schedule. This requires technique, balance, co-ordination, flexibility and not least, strength, all attributes needed to play rugby in whatever position. It would give you some diversity of excercise.
> 
> You'd need to do a bit of research in order to get the technique something like reasonable, but if you leave the ego out of the gym and start with the bar only and work from there you'll be fine. Some of the strength guys may chip in on this if they pick this up. Also I'd recommend some neck musculature strengthening, but this is a specialist area and I wouldn't feel happy recommending excercises that the phisio types would poo poo. You might feel a new thread here re neck training is appropriate.


Thanks for that verne, I'll have a look into doing some power cleans and neck strengtherning, pretty vital think to have a strong neck in rugby no matter where you play! Much Appreicated mate 



Phill said:


> Dunno if you know but the big man Lomu has been doing a bit of natural competitive BBing to get fit for playing Rugby again - if you google it I'm sure you'll find something on it and a short vid. If you see the pics he's for sure a "work in progress" but still good press for the sport and lifestyle.


Yeah I read abot Lomu taking up Bodybuilding. It sure is!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday 9th November

*Deadlifts*

2x6 @ 52kgs

1x6 @ 72kgs

1x10 @ 102kgs

*Barbell Bent Over Rows*

2x6 @ 42kgs

1x6 @ 52kgs

1x8 @ 62kgs

1x4 @ 67kgs

*Lat Pull Downs*

1x6 @ 50kgs

2x6 @ 55kgs

1x8 @ 65kgs

1x4 @ 70kgs

*Shrugs*

3x10 @ 60ks - better form that at 80kg raised it higher.

*Barbell Curls*

2x15 @ 22kgs

*Deit Today:*

6.30 100g Oats + 250ml Milk + Honey + Banna. [C97 F7 P18]

8.45 Extreme Build and Recover PWO [C45 F1 P18]

10.30 2 x Toast + Butter + 4 whole eggs. [C35 F40 P32]

1.30 Lean beef burgers + 2 x Rolls + Cheese [C53 F58 P84]

3.30 Extreme Whey + Peanut Butter [C10 F17 P35]

6.30 I large Cod fillete + Peas + Potatoes. C133 F3 P41

9.30 Pro-6 Skake + Olive Oil +250mlk Milk C8 F20 P29

*Totals*

Calories 3,816

Carbs 381

Fats 144

Protein 257


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice log mate. Comming on well


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Mattious.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

yep..good log...impressed by the dietary regime.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Verne said:


> yep..good log...impressed by the dietary regime.


Thanks Verne, Diet by far teh weakest part for me, i plan to updte this journal daily with what i eat over the coming months to hopefuly improve my deit as much as possible


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Tuesday 10 November 09*

10.30 2 x Toast + Butter + Peanutbutter = Extreme Whey + 3g Fish Oils [C39 F34 P40]

1.30 1 Tina of Tuna + 3tbsp Mayanase + 2 x Bread + Butter [C30 F15 P46]

3.30 Extreme Whey + 2 tbsp Olive Oil + Animal Pak +3g Fish Oils + 100g Oats with 250ml Skimmed Milk [C83 F43 P55]

5.30 Chicken Curry + 75g Rice + 3g Fish Oils [C79 F19 P55]

8.30 Extreme Whey + 250ml Milk + 1Tbsp Olive Oil + 100g Oats with 250ml Skimmed Milk [C93 F33 P60]

*Totals:* Calories 3,582 : Carbs 324 : Fats 144 : Protein 256


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Wednesday 11 November 2009*

*Flat Smith Bench Press*

1x6 @ 30kgs

1x6 @ 40kgs

2x6 @ 45kgs

1x6 @ 50kgs - Working Set aiming for 10 reps.

1x1 @ 52.5kgs - should stuck at 50kgs. - Working Set aiming for 10 reps.

*Standing Military Press*

4x6 @ 32kgs

1x4 @ 35kgs - Working Set aiming for 10 reps.

*Close Grip Bench Press (smith)*

2x10 @ 30kgs

1x10 @ 40kgs

*Side Raises*

3x10 @ 8kgs

Diet:

7.30 Am 100g Oats + 250mlk + Extreme Whey. [C70 F8 P44]

9.30 Extreme Build and Recover [C45 F1 P18]

10.30 4 Egg + 2 x Toast + Butter. [C35 F44 P32]

1.30 Tin of Tuna + Bread + Butter + Animal Pak [F31 C10 P46]

3.30 Extreme Whey + Fish Oils + Olive Oil [P4 F10 P27]

6.30 Cod + Potatoes [C110 F2 P31]

9.30 Extreme Pro-6 + 250ml Milk C15 F7 P35]

*Totals* Calories 2,956 : Carbs 310 : Fats 85 : Protein 233


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Thursday 12 November 2009 *

10.30 2 x Toats + Butter + Peanut Butter + Extreme Whey + 3 Fish Oils [C39 F34 P40]

1.30 4 Eggs + Butter + Bread + 3 Fish Oil + 2 Kr-Evolution Caps + Apple [C35 F47 P32]

3.30 Extreme Whey + 2tsp oliveoil + 3 fish oils + Animal Pak [C83 F43 P55]

5.00 Chicken in Sauce + 75g Rice + Cabbage C79 F19 P55]

9.00 Extreme Pro 6 + 250ml Skimmed Milk + Extreme Nutri Bar [C51 F29 P60]

*Totals:* Calories 3,642 : Carbs 287 : Fat 172 : Protein 242

Advice on improving my diet would be appreciated i know its pretty poor!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd disagree that the diet is weak, it looks like a pretty good attempt for a bulking diet. It demonstrates that you have a sound understanding of the 'principles' of a bulking diet and if you have this then the content is largely arbitrary and down to personal choice. It also shows that you are taking it seriously with the nutritional breakdowns.

If you stick to the principles then the content will follow by default and only quantity will then be the issue. The diet looks balanced and has added good fats and supps. I'd drop the butter unless its a treat for you, IMO it serves no dietary purpose and although peanut butter is rammed with good fats it also has about 10% sat fat, so I'm not as convinced as some that its the panacea its portrayed as. (having said that I like it and use it).

In terms of suggestions I'd possibly add some fish now and again. I've discovered tinned sardines/mackarel, grilled on bread with a little olive oil drisled on and pepper, nice, adds a bit of variety. Although not top quality protein source, they're cheap and easy to prepare, get the ones in brine, drain and add your own oil. Also boil in the bag kippers, a bit pongy but very tasty......


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

oh...I forgot Howard...more greens...keep Tall happy..


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Verne said:


> I'd disagree that the diet is weak, it looks like a pretty good attempt for a bulking diet. It demonstrates that you have a sound understanding of the 'principles' of a bulking diet and if you have this then the content is largely arbitrary and down to personal choice. It also shows that you are taking it seriously with the nutritional breakdowns.
> 
> If you stick to the principles then the content will follow by default and only quantity will then be the issue. The diet looks balanced and has added good fats and supps. I'd drop the butter unless its a treat for you, IMO it serves no dietary purpose and although peanut butter is rammed with good fats it also has about 10% sat fat, so I'm not as convinced as some that its the panacea its portrayed as. (having said that I like it and use it).
> 
> In terms of suggestions I'd possibly add some fish now and again. I've discovered tinned sardines/mackarel, grilled on bread with a little olive oil drisled on and pepper, nice, adds a bit of variety. Although not top quality protein source, they're cheap and easy to prepare, get the ones in brine, drain and add your own oil. Also boil in the bag kippers, a bit pongy but very tasty......


Thanks for advice and suggestions Verne i'll get some tinned sardines and mackarel!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Deadlifts*

1x10 @ 72kgs

2x15 @ 82kgs

1x10 @ 102kgs

*Bent Over Rows*

2x10 @ 52lbs

2x10 @ 62lbs

*Shrugs*

1x10 @ 60kgs

2x10 @ 70kgs

1x4 @ 90kgs

*Lat Pull Downs*

1x6 @ 50kgs

3x10 @ 55kgs

2x10 @ 65kgs


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep it going Howard..


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

6.30am 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + 2 Kr- Evolution Caps. [C66 F7 P17]

8.30am Extreme Build and Recover [C45 F1 P18]

10.00 4 Eggs + 2 Brown Toast + Butter + 3 Fish Oils. [C35 F44 P32]

1.00 - Homemade vegatble Soup = 2 Brown Rolls + Extreme Whey [C34 F39 P35] (not including the soup as i don't no the nutritional value)

3.00 - 100g Oats +250ml Skimmed Milk + 2tbsp Olive Oil + 3 Fish Oils [C70 F17 P44]

6.00 - Beef Burgers + Salad + Bread [C54 F28 P63]

9.00 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + Pro - 6 [C81 F41 P52]

*Calories:* 4,186 ; *Carbs:* 385 ; *Fats:* 177 ; *Protein:*261


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Diet - Wednesday 1st December

8.30am 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + Extreme Whey + 2 Kr -E + 3 Fish Oil. [C70 F11 P44]

10.30am 2xToast + Butter + Peanut Butter + Extreme Whey+ 3 Fish Oils [C40 F34 P40]

1.30 Tuna + Butter + 2 Brown Pitta Bread + Animal Pak [C31 F13 P46]

4.30 Chicken Curry + Rice + Red Peppers + Mushrooms + 3 Fish Oil [C79 F19 P55]

8.30 Tuna + Butter + 2xBread + Extreme Pro-6 [C41 F25 P80]

*Calories:* 3,222 ; *Carbs:* 261 ; *Fats:* 112 ; *Protein:* 265

Leg Pres

1x20 @ 100kgs

3x15 @ 130kgs

Seated Leg Curl

1x30 @ 35kgs

1x12 @ 55kgs

3x12 @ 65kgs

Calf Raises

3x15 @ 100kgs

Leg Extensions

1x30 @ 35kgs

1x12 @ 55kgs

3x12 @ 60kgs


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice log man. Deads looking good  Ive only been doing deads for just over 6weeks. Can only do 60/70KG,lol.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Mattious


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Diet 2nd December 09

6.30am 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + Extreme Whey + 2 Kr-E [C70 F11 P43]

8.30am Extreme Build & Recover [C45 F1 P18]

10.30am 2x Toast + Peanut Butter + Butter + 4 Eggs + 3FO[C41 F60 P40]

1.30 4 Sausages + 2 Bread + Butter +3FO [C32 F54 P46]

3.30 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + Extreme Whey + 2tsp Olive Oil +3FO [C82 F22 P23]

6.30 Chicken + Potatoes + Carrots + Peas + Sweetcorn [C126 F11 P33]

9.30 Extreme Pro-6 + 100g Oats + 250ml Skimmed Milk + Extreme Nutri Bar [C51 F42 P60]

*Calories:* 4,839 ; *Carbs:* 447 ; *Fats:* 201 ; *Protein:* 293

Starting to add bf which don't really want, Would be better to maintain higher fat levels and reduce carbs. Or reduce fat and maintain carbs?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Back *

Seat Cable Rows

1x20 @ 52kgs

4x20 @ 82kgs

Pull Downs

1x15 @ 50kgs

1x15 @ 55kgs

1x10 @ 55kgs

1x8 @ 55kgs

Partial Deadlifts - Smith.

1x15 @ 60kgs

3x10 @ 80kgs

Bent Over Rows

1x15 @ 32kgs

3x15 @ 42kgs

DB Shrugs

3x20 @ 34kgs (each)


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Quads*

Leg Press

1x30 @ 80kgs

3x30 @ 100kgs

Squats

1x15 @ 60kgs

4x10 @ 80kgs

Leg Extensions

1x20 @30kgs

4x15 @55kgs

1x20 @35kgs

Lunges DB

1x15 @ 22kgs.

1x* @ 22kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Back :

Seated Cable Row

1x20 @ 160lbs

4x20 @ 180lbs

Partial Deadlifts

4x10 @ 90kgs

Pull Downs

4x10 @ 55kgs

Barbell Rows

4x15 @ 45kgs

Shrugs

4x15 @ 70kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

WG Pull Downs

1x15 @ 40kgs

1x15 @ 45kgs

1x15 @ 50kgs

1x13 @ 55kgs

Seated Cable Rows

1x20 @ 160lbs

4x20 @ 180lbs

CG Pull Downs

4x15 @ 50kgs

Bent Over BB Rows

1x15 @ 42kgs

4x15 @ 47kgs

DB Shrugs

4x10 @ 32kgs each

Partial Deadlifts

1x10 @ 90kgs

1x4 @ 95kgs


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done Howard. I see your consistant bud  Im currenly trying to stick too 5x a week with 2x cardio


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Howard i noticed the last time you have trained your chest was November 11th.???


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

London1976 said:


> Hey Howard i noticed the last time you have trained your chest was November 11th.???


Hi buddy, well it wasn't that just the last time i remembered to record on here what I did!

Wednesday 31st January

Leg Extensions (Pre-Exhaust)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - working set.

Leg Press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - working set.

Calf Toe Press (leg press machine)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - working set.

Monday 8th February 2010

*Chest & Back*

DB Flyes

4 x 7 @ 8kg

1x 7 @ 14kgs

Incline Smith Press

1x7 @ 20kgs

2x7 @ 30kgs

1x7 @ 35kgs

1x4 @ 45kgs

Straight Arm Pull Downs

1x7 @ 90lbs

1x7 @ 100lbs

[email protected] 140lbs

1x10 @ 130lbs

Palm-up Pull Downs

2x7 @ 50kgs

2x7 @ 55kgs

1x7 @ 65kgs

Rack Pulls

1x7 @ 50

2x7 @ 80

1x10 @ 100kgs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought so. Most of the time i train i dont update my log. I try my best tho :clap2:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

London1976 said:


> I thought so. Most of the time i train i dont update my log. I try my best tho :clap2:


Yeah, I'm same i always forget to do it, and then forget what i've done.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Leg Press - Warm Up

1x12 @ 80kgs

1x7 @ 100kgs

Leg Extensions - Pre-Exhaust

1x12 @ 35kgs

1x16 @ 55kgs [F]

Leg Press

1x15 @ 120kgs [F]

Toe Presses

1x12 @ 80kgs

1x14 @ 100kgs [F]

Sit Up

3x20 @ 10kg Plate on 45 Degree decline bench


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

*Shoulders + Arms* - Tuesday 16th Feb

Side Raises

4x7 @ 8kgs

1x5 @ 12kgs

Bent Over DB raises.

1x7 @ 6kg's

1x10 @ 8kg's

Close Grip Palm Up Pull Downs

1x7 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 65kgs

Tricep Press Downs

1x7 @ 80lbs

1x7 @ 120lbs

1x10 @ 140lbs

CGBP

1x7 @ 30kgs

1x5 @ 45kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Legs today

Leg Press - Warm Up

1x12 @ 50kgs

1x7 @ 90kgs

1x7 @ 100kgs

Leg Extensions

1x12 @ 35kgs

1x17 @ 60kgs

Leg Press

1x21 @ 120kgs

Calf Presses

2x12 @ 80kgs

1x20 @ 100kgs


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Howard said:


> Yeah, I'm same i always forget to do it, and then forget what i've done.


Ive done this a few times. Don't if anyone noticed but ive put "forgot weight" on some of my logs :/


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Incline Smith Press - warmup sets.

1x7 @ 30kgs

1x7 @ 35kgs

DB Fly's

1x5 @ 16kg's

Incline Smith Press

1x4 @ 50kgs

Straight Arm Pull Downs

1x7 @ 100lbs

1x14 @ 110lbs

Palm Up Pulldowns

1x7 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 70kgs

DB Shrugs

1x10 36kgs x 2

1x8 @ 36kgs x 2


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

noticed youre doing leg press and not squats,,is there a reason for that?

not that squats are mandatory or any thing lol


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> noticed youre doing leg press and not squats,,is there a reason for that?
> 
> not that squats are mandatory or any thing lol


The only reason I'm doing leg press at the moment is following Mike Mentzer HIT programme, and i find it hard to really really push the squats hard enough to make it to fail on just one set, as i train on my own, least with the leg press you can push on your knee's to give extra help if you get stuck, once i've built up the strength in my legs i'll switch to squats if that makes sense mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i get ya...

i`d have worked up to one set over 6 months starting at 3x10 or whatever and slowly ending up at 1x10...

how do build into it?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i get ya...
> 
> i`d have worked up to one set over 6 months starting at 3x10 or whatever and slowly ending up at 1x10...
> 
> how do build into it?


I didn't do anything percific, i went straight from a 3 day split of 3 set of 10-15 reps to doing this 1 set to failure on each exercise, which might be a mistake as getting the intensity of right to make 1 set enough for muscle growth isn't something you can pick up over night. But we'll see how things goes.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you have to learn how to push hard bud..

dropping reps one at a time set by set till you reach only one is a really basic way...

**** jkes aside there!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you have to learn how to push hard bud..
> 
> dropping reps one at a time set by set till you reach only one is a really basic way...
> 
> **** jkes aside there!


Yes, i've realised that now, guess learn from your mistakes, but think going press on and see if the weights keeping going up.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Howard, the one set failure method is something I have recently started, and the thing which makes the difference between not enough and enough muscle stress is your spotting partner forces 3-4 negative reps out with you! I've progressed more in the last month of doing this method than 18 months of a 5 day split. For those who don't know this method I will put an example of a chest workout below:

Warm Up if you are benchpressing 100kg:

Chest press (30 secs rest): 20-30 x bar

15-20 x 40kg

8 - 12 x 60kg

1-2 x 80kg

Main exercise: 100kg to failure (your rep range should be 4-10 reps). If you can do more than this, put the weight up the following chest session.

You are now all warmed up so only a light set of 6-10 reps should be performed prior to the last exercises:

Incline DB Press: 6-10x15kg warmup, 4-10x 34kg

Cable Cross overs - 6-10 warmup, 4-10/failure

Tricep Pushdown - 6-10 warmup, 4-10/failure

Skullcrushers - 6-10 warmup, 4-10/failure.

Workout should be done with a high intensity and generally last around 30 minutes. Any questions let me know. You should be going up by either weight or reps each time you train (if your diet and rest are in order).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

howard - good one for realising your faux pas lol.

15 years ago all i had was a copy of flex and the idea that maximuscle were the real deal cos theyre athletes were regularly getting busted lol

that was all the training info i had.

i woulda nagged ya about dropping into the routine at a slower pace if i`d realised. :becky:

the key to keeping poundages moving is SMALL INCREMENT weights.

4x0.5kg and 2x1.25kg plates and some string will take you a long way.

H-how often you train?

hey SDubyaRutt  how often you training too?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> howard - good one for realising your faux pas lol.
> 
> 15 years ago all i had was a copy of flex and the idea that maximuscle were the real deal cos theyre athletes were regularly getting busted lol
> 
> ...


At the moment 2 twice week Cal,

Monday's - Legs

Thursday - Week 1 Chest & Back, Week 2 Shoulders and Arms.

Seem to really need the extra recovery especailly with rugby training twice week and a match on saturdays, the less is more rule seem to be paying off, i thinks stop progressing i might evan cut to 1 session every 5 to 6 days.

I'm following the routine exactly at the moment in the book High Intensity training the Mike Menzter way, just trying to get the feel for it and working out in short amount of time and very intensely which i'm not use to normaly last no longer than 30 minutes, if that. But the weights/reps so far have gone up so that a posative. And cetrainly on the bench press as alwasy been my biggest weakness.

Thanks for the info swrutt, i'll give it a proper read when i'm not on my phone.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

maybe youre not a natural bencher...

i aint..

youre frequency is spot on bud.(do have a think about getting some small weights-theyre very cheap and dont take up much space-altho you will look a tit tieing them on lol-oly ones are v expensive)


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well Cal, im currently training 4 day split over 10 days. So basically weights on mon, weds, fri, weekend off. Low intensity cardio 2-3 days a week for 30-40 mins. Im cutting right down to as low as I can go and so far my strength has increased, until this week, as I have now lost nearly a stone. I just looking at holding my lifts at the same weight and increase reps if i can. If i get to 10 reps, i will add on 4-10kg for the next week, but i dont expect to improve much more. If you want the full program Howard, pm me your email and i will send you an excel with the barebones of it in. Its basically a Mike Mentzer routine anyways so you probably have it. As for squats, you gotta do them. I would say just ask someone in your gym to spot you for 1 set (if it isnt full of assholes ofcourse).


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Leg Press - Warm Up.

1x12 @ 60kgs

1x7 @ 80kgs

1x7 @ 100kgs

Leg Extensions

1x12 @ 35kgs - Warm Up.

1x16 @ 65kgs

Leg Press

1x14 @ 130kgs

Calf Toe Presses

1x12 @ 60kgs - Warm Up.

1x12 @ 80kgs - Warm Up.

1x20 @ 110kgs


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Howard, is your leg press a plate loaded machine or is the weight limited. You should be smashing out as much weight as possible for your main set for 4-10 reps! I would suggest you sack off the calf toe presses and do Leg Curls for your Hams. Why no squats?

I will just outline the program i'm using for legs once every 10 days:

Squats: Warm up 20x20kg

15x50kg

10x80kg

6x100kg

2x130kg

140kg to failure (6-8)

Leg extensions: warm up 8x half stack

full stack plus 10kg to failure (around 14)

Leg Press: warm up 200kg x8

290kg to failure (around 8 atm)

Leg Curl: warm up 8x half stack

full stack to failure (around 14)


----------



## big wills (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi howard i agree with Tall, i had the same problem years back and spoke to a guy at the gym who was a powerlifting champion. His advice was to load up the bar with the target weight (40kg in your case) and with the aid of a spotter knock out 5 reps for four or five sets. Im sure once you do this a couple of weeks in a row you will break through this plateau, try and aproach someone in the gym who looks like they know what they are doing and ask them to spot you and make sure they get you through each rep. Like isaid after a few sessions im sure you will be knockin out the reps unassisted.

Best of luck buddy


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Shoulders & Arms

Side Raises

1x7 @ 6kg

1x7 @ 8kg

1x8 @ 12kg - working set.

Bent over delt raises

1x7 @ 6kgs

1x10 @ 10kgs - working set.

Close Grip Palm Up Pull Downs

1x7 @ 50kgs

1x9 @ 75kgs - working set.

Push Downs

1x7 @ 100lbs

1x7 @ 120lbs

1x10 @ 150lbs - working set.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

shoulders u need a pressing movment m8 u will not get anywhere with just side raises and rear delts..


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

thunderman1 said:


> shoulders u need a pressing movment m8 u will not get anywhere with just side raises and rear delts..


Was just about to post exactly the same mate...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

for dealing with plateaus...

you know this..

English Muscle Training Forum


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi mate,

if you add in some dumbbell flys to your routine it may help you get past your benching plateau.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep it going Howard..good log.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Chest & Back

Incline Smith Press - Warm Up

1x7 @ 30kgs

1x7 @ 40kgs

1x5 @ 40kgs

DB Fly

1x7 @ 10kgs

1x5 @ 16kgs - going drop the weight and try build them back up.

Incline Smith Press

1x3 @ 50kgs - don't know wheather to drop the wegith and build it back up, or keep pushing at that weight till i get more reps?

Straight Arm Pull Downs

1x10 @ 90lbs

1x7 @ 100lbs

1x11 @ 130lbs

Lat Pull Down - Palm Up.

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x7 @ 80kgs

Bent Over Rows

1x10 @ 53kgs

1x7 @ 72kgs

Shrugs

1x10 @ 80kgs.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Howard said:


> Chest & Back
> 
> Incline Smith Press - Warm Up
> 
> ...


Drop the weight mate 3 reps is not enough for HIT one set. If needed also lower the warm up weight for example 1x10 @ 20kg, 1x5 @30kg.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Scan said:


> Drop the weight mate 3 reps is not enough for HIT one set. If needed also lower the warm up weight for example 1x10 @ 20kg, 1x5 @30kg.


Yes your right mate, i been tyring push my bench to get it to up, i'll drop down to 45 for working set and get more reps.

Thanks


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Must keep this upto date, keep forgetting!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Hows it going Howard. Rugby season must be just about over now what sort of season did you/team have?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Verne said:


> Hows it going Howard. Rugby season must be just about over now what sort of season did you/team have?


Good thanks, Yeah season over but carry on training through out the summer..

Was a ok season personally, and wasn't to bad team wise. Thanks, Hope your well?

Must keep this updated still training:

Monday 24th May

Incline Smith Press - Warm Up

1x10 @ 25kgs

1x7 @ 30kgs

DB Flys

1x10 @ 10kgs

1x10 @ 14kgs

Incline Smith Press - Working Sets

1x7 @ 47.5kgs

1x3 @ 50kgs

Straight Arm Pull Dows

1x7 @ 100lbs

1x5 @ 110lbs

1x5 @ 150lbs

Palm Up Pull Dows

1x7 @ 50kgs

1x8 @ 75kgs

Barbell Bent Over Row

1x7 @ 52kgs

1x7 @ 52kgs

1x10 @ 72kgs

Deadlift

1x10 @ 80kgs

1x5 @ 102kgs

1x5 @ 102kgs

1x5 @ 112ks

Shrugs

1x10 @ 90ks


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Incline Bench Press

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x7 @ 30kgs

1x3 @ 50kgs

DB Flys

1x10 @ 10kgs

1x8 @ 14kgs

Palm Up Pull Downs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x8 @ 75kgs

Straight Arm Pull Downs

1x10 @ 100lbs

1x10 @ 130lbs

BOR

1x10 @ 52kgs

1x10 @ 62kgs

1x10 @ 72kgs

DB Shrugs (Each)

1x10 @ 28kgs

1x10 @ 38kgs

1x10 @ 40kgs

Deadlifts

1x10 @ 80kgs

1x10 @ 102kgs


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Keep up the good work Howard.

I noticed on your DB Flyes you did less than last time, come on man. Lol.

I would drop the Incline bench press weight 3rd set to say 40kg and aim for 5 or 6 reps too. :becky:

Do you do Incline DB presses sometimes?

Well done for keeping the log, I may get round to doing one eventually.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Mikeelarge said:


> Keep up the good work Howard.
> 
> I noticed on your DB Flyes you did less than last time, come on man. Lol.


I think this was because the working set on incline was before the sets of DB flys this time, where as the working set on inclines was after the flys last time.



Mikeelarge said:


> I would drop the Incline bench press weight 3rd set to say 40kg and aim for 5 or 6 reps too. :becky:
> 
> Do you do Incline DB presses sometimes?
> 
> Well done for keeping the log, I may get round to doing one eventually.


I occasioly do DB inclines, but i'm not a fan of using dumbell for it.

I dropped the weight to 47.5kgs last week and got 7 reps, but i just don't seem to be able to progress with benching there no strenght there.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I know what you mean fella, sometimes it feels like you hit a brick wall with certain sets.

It sounds simple but what about just adding very small plates each session, so keep the reps up but just add two 0.5kg plates. I am presuming you are taking something to boost your workouts too.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

My Diet is something around this each day

Meal 1 40g Pro-6 + 50g Maltedroxin (Training Days) + 50g Ultra Fine Oats (Non Training Days) + 70g Oats with Milk.

Meal 2 40g Pro-6 + 50g Ultra Fine Oats + 70h Oats with Milk.

Meal 3 300g Steak or 1 Tin of Tuna + 3 Wholemeal Bread or 300g of Mince + 100g Pasta

Meal 4 4 Eggs + 2 Wholemeal Bread

Meal 5 Meat + Veg + Potatoes

Meal 6 70g Oats + Milk

Meal 7 40g Pro-6 + 50g Ultra Fine Oats


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Back

Seated Row

1x20 @ 180lbs

1x20 @ 190lbs

1x17 @ 200lbs

Palm Up Pull Downs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x7 @ 70kgs

1x8 @ 70kgs

BOBR

1x10 @ 52kgs

1x10 @ 62kgs

1x5 @ 72kgs

Shrugs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 90kgs

1x10 @ 90ks

Straight Arm Pull Downs

1x10 @ 100lbs

1x10 @ 110lbs

1x7 @ 120lbs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Diet

* 6.30am 40g Whey + 50g Maltrodexin + 4 kr-evolution + 1g Vitamin C

* 7.30am - 8.30 Train.

* 8.30am 100g Build & Recover + 40g Whey

* 12.30pm 4 Eggs + 2 Peices Brown Bread + 4 Fish Oils.

* 3.30pm 40g Pro 6 + 20g Fine Oats + 50g Oats

* 6.30pm Steak + Chips

* 9.30pm 40g Pro 6 + 20g Fine Oats + 50g Oats + Animal Pak


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Diet

* 9.30am 50g Whey + 50g Fine Oats + 50g Oats+ 2 Kre Evolution + 1g Vitamin C + 3 Fish Oils

* 12.30pm Steak + 2 Brown Bread + 3 Fish Oils

* 3.30pm 40g Pro 6 + 30g Fine Oats

* 5.30pm 3 x Peanut Butter on Toast

* 8.30 Rice + Chicken

* 10.30pm 40g Pro 6 + 30g Fine Oats + Animal Pak


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Legs

Leg Press

1x10 @ 80kgs

1x10 @ 90kgs

[email protected] 100kgs

1x10 @ 110 kgs

Leg Extensions

1x17 @ 55kgs

1x15 @ 60kgs

1x12 @ 65kgs

Squats

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x10 @ 65kgs

1x10 @ 80kgs

DB lunges

1x10 @ 12kgs's

1x10 @ 14kgs's

1x8 @ 14kgs

SIngle Leg Press

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 55kgs

Seated Leg Curls

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x8 @ 60kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

A New Start. But i want to keep the old log for refrence.

Well been training on and off for 2 year's and I'm fed up with not sticking to it 100%, I lose my motivation in general and everything falls apart. I like routine, and I like a plan in whatever I do, even if it is walking the dog, I am that anal. So I'm going to log my workouts, and my mental state, and hopefully this journal along with you guy's help it give me a kick up the ass when I'm feeling **** to carry on and get where I want to. I guess my biggest hold back with training so far is depression, which sounds like an excuse, and it is, but once my head goes down nothing seem to happen. Things have changed for me recently and for the better. I'm now working full time and going to a decent hardcore gym which is great and have found a new level of interest and obession for this sport. My plan after not really being sure what I wanted to achieve I've decided is to pack on some size and compete.

Routine is going to stick to basic compounds movements with for exercises per day. Push/Legs/Pull routine.

Routine

Push

Flat Bench Press

DB Fly's

Dips

Military Press

Legs

Squats

Seated Calf Raises

Leg Press

Seated Hamstring Curls

Pull

Deadlifts

Palm-Up Pull Downs

Bent over row

Seated Row


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Some Training,

First time Squating properly with 8ft barbell, not on a smith since the change to a decent gym, my old gym only had a smith and 6ft barbells. So after being shown the proper form last week, i gave them a go this week, light weight making sure i got the depth and form spot on and then build from there.

Leg Press - first time using a proper leg press machine with a 45% driven sledge, (i'm not sure what they weigh without any plates if anything, so the weight is the weight of plates loaded on the machine)

1x10 @ 40kg

1x10 @ 80kg

1x10 @ 120kg

Seated Calf Raises - again first time i've used one of these, got a great squeeze in the calves from it.

1x15 @ 10kgs

1x15 @ 20kgs

2x15 @ 40kgs

Squats

1x10 @ Bar(20kg 8ft)

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x5 @ 80kgs

1x5 @ 80kgs

DB Lunges - really like this exercise.

1x10 @ 30lbs x 2

1x10 @ 40lbs x 2

Fairly tired and the moment from work, but things seem to be going ok at the moment for me, and seem to be able to keep fairly stress from the the new job(first job), which i think is 100% down to being able to train properly and regualry in a decent gym and to sticking to the diet. This seem to be one of the best ways of me dealing with stress and anxeity.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice one Howe! Ive just got a part time job which I do in the summer hols (now) and on my days off from college. I hate training legs then going to work as the lift doesn't work and I work at a £-Stretcher so im up and down stairs to the warehouse getting products for 6hours :/


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Mattious said:


> Nice one Howe! Ive just got a part time job which I do in the summer hols (now) and on my days off from college. I hate training legs then going to work as the lift doesn't work and I work at a £-Stretcher so im up and down stairs to the warehouse getting products for 6hours :/


I'm lucky i have a very non active job so it doesn't effect me to much!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Good session today, Much prefer benching properly not on a smith.

Flat BB Bench

2x10 @ 30kgs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 55kgs

1x3 @ 60kgs

DB Fly

1x10 @ 30lbs

1x10 @ 35lbs

8x10 @ 35lbs

BB Military Press

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x5 @ 35kgs

Dips

3x10 @ BW


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

I read your 1st page and was impressed with your workout!

nice to see when i shot to your last page you beat the 40kg wall haha keep it goin dude you no what they go hard or go home !

dec


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

dexx913 said:


> I read your 1st page and was impressed with your workout!
> 
> nice to see when i shot to your last page you beat the 40kg wall haha keep it goin dude you no what they go hard or go home !
> 
> dec


Cheers mate.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ello stranger


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

London1976 said:


> Ello stranger


Hello mate, Hope your good!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

First day back since i damaged my ankle. Pretty good.

Deadlifts

1x20 @ bar

1x10 @ 60kgs

1x10 @ 80kgs

1x10 @ 100kgs

1x3 @ 120kgs

Shrugs

1x10 @ 60kgs

3x10 @ 100kgs

EZ Preacher Curls

1x10 @ Bar

3x10 @ 30kgs

Palm Up Pull Downs

1x10 @ 35kgs

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x10 @ 45kgs

1x10 @ 50kgs

BOBR

1x10 @ Bar

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x10 @ 60kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Shoulders + Arms

DB Laterial Raises

3x10 @ 25lbs

1x6 @ 30lbs

Military Press

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x10 @ 35kgs

1x6 @ 40kgs

1x6 @ 45kgs

Preacher Curls

1x10 @ 25kgs

3x10 @ 30kgs

1x6 @ 35kgs

1x2 @ 40kgs

Tricep Press Downs

1x10 @ 15kgs

[email protected] 25kgs

1x10 @ 35kgs


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

This is what i'm aiming my diet to be like

Meal 1: 4 Eggs + 100g Oats + 1g Vitamin C

PWO: 100g Extreme Buiild & Recover

Meal 2:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 3:100g Pasta + 200g Chicken + Veg

Meal 4:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 5:100g Pasta + 200g Chicken

Meal 6:50g Extreme Pro-6 + 70g Oats + Animal Pak


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Db Flys

3x10 @ 30lbs

1x10 @ 35lbs

Incline Bench Press

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x1 @ 60kgs

BOBR

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 60kgs

1x7 @ 80kgs

Palm Up Pull Downs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x10 @ 35kgs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x7 @ 60kgs

Deadlifts

[email protected] 80kgs

1x19 @ 100kgs

1x10 @ 120kgs

1x1 @ 140kgs

Both Deadlifts & Incline Bench went up so i'm pleased.

Deits been strict.

Time to take things up a level, and put on some mass.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Chest & Back day, based on Mike Mentzer HIT methods. Deadlifts are last so energy isn't used on the other movements as they are a huge drain on the body energy resources.

Chest & Back

Legs

Shoulder & Arms

Legs

Is the split 4 to 7 days rest between depending on recovery


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Yesterdays Diet as follows.

Meal 1: 4 Eggs + 100g Oats + 1g Vitamin C

Meal 2:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 3:100g Pasta + 200g Chicken + Veg

Meal 4:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 5:100g Pasta + 200g Chicken

Meal 6: Large Doner Kebab - (Cheat meal)

Meal 7:50g Extreme Pro-6 + 70g Oats + Animal Pak

Todays Diet not as good missed a solid meal out.

Meal 1:100g Oats + 1g Vitamin C

Meal 2:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 3:100g Pasta + 200g Chicken + Veg

Meal 4:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Cheat meal: Indian Takeaway (Korma + Rice + 1 Naan Bread)

Meal 5:50g Extreme Pro-6 + 70g Oats + Animal Pak


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Today - missed eggs with breakfast, just couldn't stomach them.

Meal 1: 4 Eggs + 1g Vitamin C

Meal 2:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 3:100g Pasta + 200g Chicken + Veg

Meal 4:100g Extreme Mass + 20g Peanut Butter

Meal 5:100g Pasta + 200g Chicken

Meal 6:50g Extreme Pro-6 + 100g Oats + Animal Pak


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Db Flys

3x10 @ 30lbs

1x12 @ 35lbs

Incline Bench Press

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x2 @ 60kgs - extra rep from last week. Not massive improvement, but least went forwards in some form!

BOBR

1x10 @ 40kgs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x10 @ 60kgs

1x10 @ 85kgs - increase of 5kgs

Palm Up Pull Downs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x10 @ 35kgs

1x10 @ 50kgs

1x7 @ 70kgs increae of 10kgs

Deadlifts

[email protected] 80kgs

1x19 @ 100kgs

1x10 @ 120kgs

1x1 @ 145kgs - increase of 5kgs

1x fail @ 150kgs

benching is still ****, but i'm slowly moving forward so that main thing.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Monday - Push

* Flat Bench Press - 5 x 8-10

* DB Fly's - 5 x 8-10

* Pull Overs - 5 x 8-10

* Standing Military Press - 5 x 8-10

* Lateral Raises - 5 x 8-10

* Triceps Push Downs - 5 x 8-10

* Dips - 5 x 8-10

Tuesday - Legs

* Squats 5 x 8

* Leg Extensions5 x 12

* Lunges 5 x 8-10

* Leg Press 5 x 20

* Seated Calve Raises 5 x 12

Thursday - Pull

* Deadlifts - 5 x 8-10

* Chins -5 x 8-10

* Palm Up Pull Downs -5 x 8-10

* Seated Rows 5 x 8-10

* Bent Over Rows - 5 x 8-10

* Preacher Curls - 5 x 8-10

* Shrugs - 5 x 8-10

Friday Legs

* Leg Press 5 x 8

* Leg Extensions5 x 12

* Leg Curls 5 x 8-10

* Lunges 5 x 12

* Seated Calve Raises 5 x 12

Diet:

Meal 1 50g Whey + 100g Oats

Meal 2 260g Mutant Mass

Meal 3 200g Chicken + 100g Pasta

Meal 4 260g Mutant Mass

Meal 5 200g Chicken + 100g Pasta

Meal 6 Some form of Meat+Veg - Daily Cheap meal.

Meal 7 4 Eggs + 3 Peice bread.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Flat Barbell Bench

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x10 @ 45kgs

1x6 @ 50kgs

1x3 @ 55kgs

DB Fly

2x10 @ 20lbs

2x10 @ 30lbs

DB Pullovers

1x10 @ 25lbs

1x10 @ 30lbs

1x10 @ 45lbs

1x5 @ 50lbs

Military Press

1x10 @ 20kgs

1x10 @ 30kgs

1x3 @ 40kgs

1x3 @ 40kgs

1x6 @ 30kgs

Lateral Raises

3x10 @ 25lbs

1x6 @ 30lbs

Tricep Push Downs

1x10 @ 20lbs

2x10 @ 25lbs

1x10 @ 30lbs


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey bud keep up the good work


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

You still training bud? Not updated this in a while (I can't talk I barely update mine, lol)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Stonecoldiron is his haunt now..lol


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Long time now update! Back training after bee of a lay of due to personal reasons. Been training solidly for past 3 months, and progress is steady!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to hear mate!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

I'm back, been a while since I posted! Mover house and had no Internet, will update soon!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome back man

Still training?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Now back training mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to have you back fella.

Catch you this time next year...?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

So training is just two days a week at the moment in style of a workout Mike Mentzer followed;

Wednesday - Back,Shoulders and Biceps

Sunday - Legs, Chest and Triceps

Today went,

Leg Extensions supersetted with Leg Press 1 x 8

Squats 1 x 8

Lying Leg Curls 2 x 8

Standing Calf Raises 2x 8

Dumbbell fly's supersetted with Incline Bench Press 2 x 8

Pec Deck 2 x 8

Push downs 2 x 8

Dips 2 x 8


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Currently back on a Legs/Push/Pull routine,

Tonight was pull and it went something along these lines.

Deadlifts 4 x 6

BOBR 3 x 10

Pull Ups 3 x 10

Close Grip Pull Downs 3 x 10

Preacher Curls 3 x 10

done in 45 mins.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Diet has been as follows,

Meal 1 4-6 Eggs, 100g Oats + 2 x BVM2.5+

Meal 2 50g Ravager + 100g Oats

Meal 3 200g Chicken + 100g Rice + 6 UXB

Meal 4 50g Ravager + 100g Oats

Meal 5 Cooked Meal - Meat & Veg + 6 UXB

Meal 6 50g Ravager + 50g Oats + S.R.H


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

How you finding trainging twice aweek

I made my most gains training 3 times aweek did this for about 12 months

Killed me not being in the gym all the time tho..


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Having moved, settled and sorted out work, I'm still training but it as and when, will be back to push/pull/legs from Monday, along with the Extreme Black Ops stack (once i order it) gives me 2 solid months of training and supp's before pre season training starts for rugby.

*Monday - Cardio *

*Tuesday - Push*

Bench Press 3x10

Incline DB Flys 3x10

Barbell Shoulder Press 3x10

Push Downs 3x10

Dips 3x10

Lateral Raises 3x10

*Wednesday - Cardio*

*Thursday - **Pull*

Deadlifts 3x10

BOBR 3x10

Lat Pull Down Underhand 3x10

EZ Preacher Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x10

*Friday - Rest*

*Saturday - Rest*

*Sunday - Legs*

Squats 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10

Lying Ham Curls 3x10

Standing Calf Raise 3x10

Leg Press (High Narrow Feet) 3x10


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ordered my supp's, legs tomorrow!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Howe said:


> Ordered my supp's, legs tomorrow!


Still training bud?


----------

